# New cheap-o Chinese LED bike lights 2017



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

We should start it new, don't we 

* This is the 2017 lights thread to get quick overview with some basic information to keep it clean and useful.*

And this is link to year 2016 thread http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-cheap-o-chinese-led-bike-lights-2016-a-999426.html

As a start here is variant of one we have already seen before:








Zoomable 10000LM 3x XM-L T6 LED Front Bicycle light Bike Lamp Headlight 6400mAh | eBay

In addition here is Chinese festival calendar, specialy Spring Festival ie. Chinese New Year:
Chinese New Year 2017 Dates, When Lunar New Year 2017 Is


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

New stufff and it looks promising (beside the handlebar mount ).

I present to you : VastFire - 6000LM 2X XM-L2 LED Waterproof 18650 bike light from eBay.
































> Utilizes two* Cree XM-L2 T6 neutral white* LEDs,
> ·max 6000-lumen output
> ·Instant burst activation with the remote pressure switch
> ·DUAL DISTANCE BEAM SYSTEM
> ...


For 26$ it looks like a bargain  (in a year they should cost about 15-16$, I think, but we will see).


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

And here is another one from the same seller.














10000LM 2x XM-L2 LED Bike Bicycle Rechargeable Light Headlamp Torch H/L Beam | eBay

It is good to see they are starting using TIR lenses more and more.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Omg 6000 and 10000 lumen ratings from dual emitters wtf. Thats a new low even for them.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I got a good laugh out of that too Tig.

These lights aren't new, but they're forum favorites.









Your order is fulfilled by Amazon too.

https://www.amazon.com/Nitefighter-BT40-1600-Lumens-Light/dp/B00EG8SCLG

Yinding









Yinding 900 Lumens CREE XM L2 2 LEDs 4 - Modes Cool White Headlight Cycling Lamp ( 4 x 18650 Battery Pack )-30.84 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

ledoman said:


> And here is another one from the same seller.
> 
> View attachment 1113947
> View attachment 1113948
> ...


Hmm. I'm actually kind of curious about that one, especially because the handlebar mount appears to be for 35mm bars.

Vastfire name is hilarious though. Probably the result of charging the battery pack.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> Omg 6000 and 10000 lumen ratings from dual emitters wtf. Thats a new low even for them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


lol...I think 5000 lumens is something close to what landing lights on a plane run... so you know, you'd never be out of luck on those REALLY big drops.... o_0


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found those lights on Amazon, their a little more honest there. Funny thing is if you ask the eBay seller they'll say "manufacturer specs" then you give them a link to a non eBay listing and they have nothing to say.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Dominik.M said:


> New stufff and it looks promising (beside the handlebar mount ).
> 
> I present to you : VastFire - 6000LM 2X XM-L2 LED Waterproof 18650 bike light from eBay.
> 
> ...


This is the same light advertised at 800 lumens, something I would be far more likely to believe. This would be a pretty awesome light if it could run one on the helmet and one on the bars. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1KSDIQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_g468_i1_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=SDPBBNH7YGWASPS2DHRB&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=eb9ac4a9-d041-464c-ba95-b917feeb4f84&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

tigris99 said:


> Omg 6000 and 10000 lumen ratings from dual emitters wtf. Thats a new low even for them.
> 
> So is the 16000mah rating on the 4 cell pack.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol didn't even notice that

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Joe Handlebar said:


> ......This would be a pretty awesome light if it could run one on the helmet


Hopefully you are kidding about this. That light is going to weigh about a half pound. Your neck will not like it after an hour or so.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> Hopefully you are kidding about this. That light is going to weigh about a half pound. Your neck will not like it after an hour or so.


I wasn't kidding....but I also didn't realize it would be that heavy either.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

I haven't seen this one before:










I think it may be Sanguan. XM-L though. (or Latticebright.)

https://www.kaidomain.com/p/S021968.KD-D88-3-x-Cree-XM-L-T6-5-Mode-2000-Lumens-Bike-Light-4-x-18650


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's been around a long time actually ultrafire or some crap

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

My bad.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought I had found something cool last winter when I found it till i hit google and saw how old it actually was...


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Good point. I didnt think it was cool, just new, to me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Staypuft1652 said:


> Good point. I didnt think it was cool, just new, to me.


Yeah, tigris has it right. I bought one of the Ultra-fire versions a couple years ago thinking it might make a decent light. Actually the one I had provided a decent beam pattern and was a little brighter than the cheap two emitter lamps. Downside of the lamp was that it was using the same XML T6 emitters. Those emitters had a noticeable "blue tint" which I really didn't like at all. Likely with some good XM-L2 emitters they would make for a fairly good choice if you couldn't afford a better lamp and had some DIY skills. Likely the emitters on these lamps are only going to see maybe 500ma ( ea. ) maximum using the present driver ( assuming a parallel configuration of the emitters ). Now if you can up the output and exchange emitters with better ones than one of these could work for someone on a budget.


----------



## slug3135 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dominik.M said:


> New stufff and it looks promising (beside the handlebar mount ).
> 
> I present to you : VastFire - 6000LM 2X XM-L2 LED Waterproof 18650 bike light from eBay.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they should rethink the name VAST FIRE? Not only is it going to take out your house when it inevitably starts on fire but also your garage and maybe the whole block


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, now a 14 LED light. Says 35k lumens (overstated of course) but you modders might be able to have fun w/ this beast. Change the driver, add a KD real 13600mah 8 cell Panasonic and now you're cookin! Literally! LOL

And it's only 9.71 inc shipping, battery, charger and rubber mount.

Almost worth a try just to see it in action.

34000LM 14x CREE T6 Waterproof LED HeadLamp 6x 18650 Bicycle Cycling Front Light | eBay


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

How did you get that price? I'm getting $22.67 for lighthead only.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Its for the single emitter, 3000 lumen lighthead only.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

And look at the false advertising showing the Panasonic NCR18650B's in the photo! And "USA" whatever that's supposed to mean (it ships from China). 

-Garry


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

The beamshot is priceless!!



****


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

scar said:


> The beamshot is priceless!!
> 
> ****


And the beamshot is the same no matter which of the "brighter 4" lights you choose!

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All I can do is shake my head at the fact eBay allows this things. They used to be REALLY strict about false descriptions and images. Like you get locked for 30-60 days first offense for falsly representing the item your selling.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Wishful Thinking!
Mole


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1115392
> 
> 
> Wishful Thinking!
> Mole


???


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Your wishes might come true in a few months


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ledoman said:


> Your wishes might come true in a few months


Pretty sure I'm not the only one wishing for this light to return. I have several (I'm not the only one for this too) and realize the difference in performance between a good one (1st production run) and the later models was considerable, so that needs to be fixed. Still, even the last couple (factory scraps) that I picked up perform a lot better for me than my Yinding in light output, ease of use, and sensitivity to heat. Hope this happens.
Mole


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

So far I only know they are planning to do something about it in near future. No other details are known yet.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Jenson USA - Online mountain & road bike parts, clothing and accessories shop | Jenson USA

Wasn't sure where to put this but it's cheap so I'm putting it here. POV case that also looks like it would work good for a light case.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Joe Handlebar said:


> This is the same light advertised at 800 lumens, something I would be far more likely to believe. This would be a pretty awesome light if it could run one on the helmet and one on the bars. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1KSDIQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_g468_i1_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=SDPBBNH7YGWASPS2DHRB&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=eb9ac4a9-d041-464c-ba95-b917feeb4f84&pf_rd_i=desktop


Thanks for the link. I just bought it from Amazon. $5 and free shipping!!! At that price how bad can it be. :winker:


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1115462
> 
> 
> Jenson USA - Online mountain & road bike parts, clothing and accessories shop | Jenson USA
> ...


Ugh! If only shipping wasn't $6 or I at least had other items to order.

-Garry


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Even with $6 shipping you spend $9

For $9 you're not going to be able to leave the house and buy a similar bag any cheaper. Wear and tear on your car, gas consumption plus cost of bag at a local store is more than $9


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> garrybunk said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! If only shipping wasn't $6 or I at least had other items to order.
> ...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> > Have you heard anything new from Andy about the BT21?
> > Mole
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Wear and tear on your car, gas consumption plus cost of bag at a local store is more than $9


This is a bike forum and everyone who uses a car (or other type of gas powered vehicle) to go to lopcal store/s (50km in radius) should be baned 

BTW, it's interesting how almost 60% of all posts (not just) in this thread has nothing to do with the threads subject: "New cheap-o Chinese LED bike lights 2017", 
I would advise members, before posting ask yourself this: "Will my post contain: new and cheap-o and chinese made bike led light", if the answer is YES then it's full steam ahead, otherview your post is for some other thread. Discusions about particular lights, as always, should be in separate, dedicated threads.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Couldn't write this thought better


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Omg guys, most posts here are still related to the lights for various reasons. It's a list of cheap stuff out of China, not specific to any one light.

So chill out please, especially when your never around much to keep track of the actual conversation

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't really have to have 7K+ posts or be logged in 24/7 to know whats going on on the forum, I can just subscribe to topics of interest and read updates and new posts from my Inbox.
Problem is non related polution and some would say that this is just a reflection of our lives and choices we make, if there are 3 bins marked with "Cardboard/paper", "PET or plastic" and "Glass" there are really only 2 ways this story can proceed, good or bad and I always considered bike riders to be in the first category, to be more caring about everything, but hey, things change...
Just for the record, I did not say or implied that posts in this thread are garbage, that was just an analogy.
And that's about all I will say because I don't have *new* + *cheap* + *chinese bike LIGHT* + *model 2017* to add to this thread as a quality content.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I skimmed through every post in this thread so far, the only ones off topic completely are yours, Sirius.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sirius9 said:


> ...
> And that's about all I will say because I don't have *new* + *cheap* + *chinese bike LIGHT* + *model 2017* to add to this thread as a quality content.


Guys, calm down  These cheap-o threads were originally mine idea. To keep garbage off and not to pollute the lights & night riding section with separate thread for every cheap-o light, unless it is something special like yinding, SS X2, ... The first post captures that idea somehow. So keeping this manner Sirius is right.

I didn't find something new and useful. A while ago appeared Trustfire TR-D016/D017/D018 lights that seem more comic than usable. But hey the 2017 just started ;-)


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sirius9 said:


> I would advise members, before posting ask yourself this: "Will my post contain: new and cheap-o and chinese made bike led light", if the answer is YES then it's full steam ahead, otherview your post is for some other thread. Discusions about particular lights, as always, should be in separate, dedicated threads.


You're not serious are you?

Talk about picknits...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

MK96 said:


> Guys, calm down  These cheap-o threads were originally mine idea. To keep garbage off and not to pollute the lights & night riding section with separate thread for every cheap-o light, unless it is something special like yinding, SS X2, ... The first post captures that idea somehow. So keeping this manner Sirius is right.
> 
> I didn't find something new and useful. A while ago appeared Trustfire TR-D016/D017/D018 lights that seem more comic than usable. But hey the 2017 just started ;-)


And I am thankful for these threads.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

I did think half the reason for these threads was a good laugh though.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Unless you post an 18 XML 45000LM thing with a 5W driver


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

MK96 said:


> Unless you post an 18 XML 45000LM thing with a 5W driver


And for 32 bucks!

How about this weirdo light. Check out the reflector. Old emitter T6 but looks like U can buy light head for under 10 bucks.

MXDL CREE T6 LED 1000 Lumens Bike Light Cycle Lamp W/Tie Band &Compass Golden | eBay


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Wolverine?


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A...bike+light&dpPl=1&dpID=51GcfR3iJ2L&ref=plSrch


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not new 2017 light but BT-40 is back at Garbest.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Staypuft1652 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A...bike+light&dpPl=1&dpID=51GcfR3iJ2L&ref=plSrch


Heads up there, I have a mount just like that one and it doesn't fit 31.8mm bars...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

At least they told more honestly about how bad the battery pack is:

"Updated Water-proof Battery
The functional and black / red: 6 lights is equipped with* 6*1500mah* 18650 lithium battery pack, 8 lights is equipped with 6*2000mah 18650 lithium battery pack. "

Of course they are unable to properly calaculate the capacity. They have calculated it like all cells are connected in parallel:

"-1*8.4V *9000mah* lithium ion rechargeable Battery pack(For the black/red 6 lights) OR -1*8.4V 12000mah lithium ion rechargeable battery pack(For the 8 lights)"

"*6 lights*" should be translated in "*6 leds*", I think. I'm wondering what leds are actualy installed. Pictures shows something like Cree XM-L2 but could easily be some counterfight LatticeBright XM.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't think this KD light was ever posted up. Neutral white, head only, but modes are high-low-strobe  :










-Garry


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

I do think that maybe the BL70s is a better bargain with 3 power levels and hidden strobe. I like mine alot! 

http://kaidomain.com/p/S026105.KDLI...4000K-3000-Lumens-4-Mode-LED-Bike-Light-Black

Peace!


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

garrybunk said:


> I don't think this KD light was ever posted up. Neutral white, head only, but modes are high-low-strobe


Was about to get it for testing but it got stucked somewhere. Driver should be changed per my suggestion and as described by mr. Ban back in authum 2016: 
"I will try to re-write to 3-Mode (Lo > Med >Hi), hidden strobe (or maybe not to have)."

I should remind them, but there is Chinese New Year comming and I doubt anything new is going to happen for awhile.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in. I ordered one a tail light from gearbest along with a yinding I just bought as a backup light. It was a bit of a gamble but I'm actually very happy with the purchase considering it only cost me about 6 bucks. It's more then bright enough and has a very good wide viewing angle.

[URL]https://gloimg.gearbest.com/gb/pdm-product-pic/Distribution/2016/08/31/source-img/20160831144252_74489.JPG[/URL][img]

[URL=https://www.gearbest.com/bike-lights/pp_544892.html]Rechargeable Bicycle Dual Color Flashlight Tail Light-5.35 Online Shopping| GearBest.com[/URL]


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah that tail light is awesome, I bought three of them. Can even be charged from a USB power bank while in use, though haven't found that necessary yet. Says 2 hour run time on the site but 12 hour on the box; while the latter might actually be correct am not gonna chance it .


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Holy wind resistance batman!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

But it's got 960 lumens!

Leave it to the Chinese to be "hey let's take cheap fog lights or bar lights and sell them as a bike light"

I kind of want to find a set of cheap lights to use the housings to make some wicked fog lights for our Honda van.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a smaller version of what the design team @ Gearbest wanted to do to the new light they keep promising us.
Mole


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

How bright is this thing? It says 1000 -1200 lm so I'm guessing probably a dozen actual lumens.



minimusprime said:


> Just wanted to chime in. I ordered one a tail light from gearbest along with a yinding I just bought as a backup light. It was a bit of a gamble but I'm actually very happy with the purchase considering it only cost me about 6 bucks. It's more then bright enough and has a very good wide viewing angle.
> 
> [URL]https://gloimg.gearbest.com/gb/pdm-product-pic/Distribution/2016/08/31/source-img/20160831144252_74489.JPG[/URL][img]
> 
> [URL=https://www.gearbest.com/bike-lights/pp_544892.html]Rechargeable Bicycle Dual Color Flashlight Tail Light-5.35 Online Shopping| GearBest.com[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

On sale at BANGGOOD $8.47. And it's realistically rated at 400 lumens!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Dirt Road said:


> View attachment 1117972
> 
> Holy wind resistance batman!


I keep clicking the image to take me to buy it, but it isn't working! Dirt Road, why tempt us so badly and not provide the link to buy it!

WAIT! Here's a teardown posted on MTBR!

-Garry


----------



## slug3135 (Nov 5, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> I keep clicking the image to take me to buy it, but it isn't working! Dirt Road, why tempt us so badly and not provide the link to buy it!
> 
> WAIT! Here's a teardown posted on MTBR!
> 
> -Garry


That guy got iy for $19.77! Can't find it any where now for less that $65 which kills the novelty factor.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Lol, thought I found a new one! That's a steal at $20 bucks. At $65, NFW!


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all, like most others, I'm new to night riding and want to find something cheap to test the waters. I saw something like a Solarstorm today at the Tucson Gem and Mineral show (of all places), but with three headlights instead of two. It looks like this one on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Gugou-6400ma...ywords=bike+light&refinements=p_85:2470955011

There's another that I've run across that might be ok...

https://www.amazon.com/Y-O-S-SuperB...1485670208&sr=1-5&refinements=p_85:2470955011

Thoughts?

*edit to add additional light.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Most cheap lights will "work" just understand that the description has no truth for specs. As long as you understand what your buying, everything will be good to give night riding a go.

The 3x one solarstorm makes as well, x3, been around a long time.

Some were very decent lights when they were the originals, these days it's a lottery if they are decent or not.

Make sure to buy 2 lights though. Not a good idea to go out with a single light.

Welcome to night riding, it's a lot of fun. Definitely a new kind of rush but it's fun. And don't sweat being nervous or getting "the creeps" the first couple times out. After a couple minutes you forget about everything but the smile on your face.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

Pack66 said:


> Hi all, like most others, I'm new to night riding and want to find something cheap to test the waters. I saw something like a Solarstorm today at the Tucson Gem and Mineral show (of all places), but with three headlights instead of two. It looks like this one on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gugou-6400ma...ywords=bike+light&refinements=p_85:2470955011
> 
> ...


I like the second one. For a starter the advertised amounts of lumen is probably correct and the old magicshine with the same configuration, two small and one big had a very nice beam pattern.

Peace!


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

There are a few good light (not that cheap but still afordable investment like Nitefighter BT40S) for everything else I would say only relevant questions one buying a light should ask himself is "Am I ok with gambling and probably losing $xx" or "How much would it cost me to fix it when it brakes, can I do it by myself or I have to pay someone and does it pay off to fix it."

Because in most cases what you will get is:
- overrated lumens number
- overrated battery capacity
- bad thermal design with missing crucial parts like "hollow pill" or no thermal mass under the emitters 
- fake leds
- horible modes arengemet like low-high-strobe 

I probably wouldn't risk more than $15 to play with suspicious products.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

minimusprime said:


> Just wanted to chime in. I ordered one a tail light from gearbest along with a yinding I just bought as a backup light. It was a bit of a gamble but I'm actually very happy with the purchase considering it only cost me about 6 bucks. It's more then bright enough and has a very good wide viewing angle.
> ]


Loving the photoshop pic on the ad

What are they riding? :shocked:


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone mixed up the front and back of the bike, good photoshop work


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> View attachment 1118002
> 
> On sale at BANGGOOD $8.47. And it's realistically rated at 400 lumens!


That's 100% a bk30 Klarus rip off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That's how it always goes sadly...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpa (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and this is my first post. I'm from The Netherlands. I have a Chinese Trustfire TR-D006 with a problem. The on/off button does not function well anymore. Is there somebody who knows how disassemble/teardown a Trustfire TR-D006 to fix the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

It would cost you more to have it fixed than replace it unless you have a friend that is good with small electronics and knows how to do it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpa (Feb 8, 2017)

A good friend of mine knows for sure he can fix it. He teaches electronics on a technical highschool. The only problem is how open/disassemble/teardown the light.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

hpa said:


> A good friend of mine knows for sure he can fix it. He teaches electronics on a technical highschool. The only problem is how open/disassemble/teardown the light.


It appears that if you remove the handlebar mount, unscrew the front bezel holding glass in, and carefully push power wire into housing while also carefully pulling reflectors and such out front. Dont know for sure.


----------



## hpa (Feb 8, 2017)

What part do you mean by the front bezel. The small purple part or the bigger part with Trustfire etc, written on it?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

hpa said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and this is my first post. I'm from The Netherlands. I have a Chinese Trustfire TR-D006 with a problem. The on/off button does not function well anymore. Is there somebody who knows how disassemble/teardown a Trustfire TR-D006 to fix the problem? Thanks in advance.


I don't want to take this thread off-topic, but I believe you would access the switch by unscrewing the front bezel. Then remove the bottom plastic o-ring mount to allow the cable to feed up inside. Now with both removed you should be able to pull the reflector/driver assembly up and out so that you can access the switch. Once you can get to the switch, try using an electronic contact cleaner or rubbing alcohol around the switch trying to get it into where the switch contacts actually are. Work the switch button while doing so.

See this pic, from this triple LED review:









For further discussion this should move to it's own new thread.

-Garry


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Purple part. Should unscrew counter clockwise.


----------



## hpa (Feb 8, 2017)

Garrybunk en Staypuft:thumbsup:, thank you very much. The link you gave is wonderfull. I'm sure the light can be fixed.


----------



## kabaroo (Apr 1, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Lumen-Cyclin...d=1489435661&sr=1-18&keywords=cree+bike+light

Cree light. Anyone know of a substitute for cheap battery? Bought two sets. work great, but now battery will not take a charge.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

kabaroo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Lumen-Cyclin...d=1489435661&sr=1-18&keywords=cree+bike+light
> 
> Cree light. Anyone know of a substitute for cheap battery? Bought two sets. work great, but now battery will not take a charge.


Is this correct?
*Voltage: 10 to 30 V DC*


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

wow not only the lumen count (really...) but rated for 10-30v. gotta love chinese sellers.

Just uses 8.4v pack hopefully (read the voltage on the charger it will say)

plenty of cheap packs that should fit it all over amazon. but no telling how well it will last.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> Is this correct?
> *Voltage: 10 to 30 V DC*


It's just a bad ad. If you look at the photo's it comes with a standard 4-cell battery. I suppose it could be all in series but likely it's just a standard 8.4 volt battery. Who ever put up the ad just screwed up.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Does this qualify as a "Cheapo-light"?










-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

i wonder why no other manufacturer honestly does that. IN times where cycling on the road is more dangerous than ever before youd think helmets like that would be commonplace.

my only concern there is does it meet safety standards??? If its worse than walmart helmets (at least they meet safety standards) then I would shy away. but if not then **** I might order my son one for when we go out after dark. Needs all the help he can get, still doesn't get the need to pay attention and he's 10.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree, this one is interesting. We all know the front light is poor, but still, it is there. There is lot room for improvements. Got idea to have compartement for 18650 cells built in.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

RAKC Ind said:


> i wonder why no other manufacturer honestly does that.


Really? I think, I've seen several helmets with embedded lights. One recent example is MagicShine one:
MJ-Genie Helmet Light ? Magicshine


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice, I guess maybe you guys have more options, over here none of the "known" manufacturers have anything like those.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

My helmet made by Giant has a rear light built in.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071XCM471?psc=1


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

It's 5 star rated so it must be good!

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Gotta love chinese sellers buying 5 star ratings lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't know what they were smoking in China that day.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I saw this lamp a couple nights ago and decided to roll the dice on it. *Right now I seem to have a fascination with self-contained road lamps that provide a cut-off beam pattern.* This lamp is listing total output at 500 lumen ( 250 per emitter ). _The optics looks similar to the Rokkes only one optic is horizontal and one vertical. _ The one that is vertical should add more light near the bike that was missing with the single optic Rokkes and also provide some additional forward throw. Run time with both emitters is supposedly 3hrs. The lamp also offers some ( yellow ) side ports for viewing from the sides. Anyway, I should have it by Tuesday. The Amazon beam photo showed what looked like to be a very wide beam pattern ( covered three lanes ) so I'm curious to see if I get the same results. For $30 ( +Amazon prime free 2-day shipping ) I figured I'd go buy another cheap Chinese toy to mess around with.









BTW, a rep from Raveman ( not related to the above lamp ) has asked me to review one or two of their newer lamps ( when they becomes available ) I think one is an upgraded CR-500 so that should be interesting. No idea on when that will be but I hope it's before it gets too cold.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

This one really looks nice. I have positive attitude towards disassembling results


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Attached some of the pics from the Sate-Lite catalog for that lamp. Seems like the amazon listing just used it, but might have some more info.

I'm surprised no one is carrying the LF-03A. That was a fantastic lamp.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sirius9 said:


> This one really looks nice. I have positive attitude towards disassembling results


I rarely disassemble these types of lamps. I'm more interested in functionality, beam tint, beam pattern and run time on high.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Outbound said:


> ....I'm surprised no one is carrying the LF-03A. That was a fantastic lamp.
> 
> View attachment 1154637


Comparing the two there might be some structural differences. The front area of the Toptrek might actually be plastic. The Sate-lite LF-05 has the front area listed as, "embedded aluminum alloy". Hopefully I'm wrong and the Toptrek is also made entirely of aluminum.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting. Looks like a nice mount too. (Referring to Cats post on previous page.)

-Garry


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> Comparing the two there might be some structural differences. The front area of the Toptrek might actually be plastic. The Sate-lite LF-05 has the front area listed as, "embedded aluminum alloy". Hopefully I'm wrong and the Toptrek is also made entirely of aluminum.


If you look at the second one in the second pic under "two version release synchronously" then it looks like the TopTrek might be the "cheaper" version with a smaller battery. Looks like a shorter housing overall.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I saw this lamp a couple nights ago and decided to roll the dice on it. *Right now I seem to have a fascination with self-contained road lamps that provide a cut-off beam pattern.* This lamp is listing total output at 500 lumen ( 250 per emitter ). _The optics looks similar to the Rokkes only one optic is horizontal and one vertical. _ The one that is vertical should add more light near the bike that was missing with the single optic Rokkes and also provide some additional forward throw. Run time with both emitters is supposedly 3hrs. The lamp also offers some ( yellow ) side ports for viewing from the sides. Anyway, I should have it by Tuesday. The Amazon beam photo showed what looked like to be a very wide beam pattern ( covered three lanes ) so I'm curious to see if I get the same results. For $30 ( +Amazon prime free 2-day shipping ) I figured I'd go buy another cheap Chinese toy to mess around with.
> 
> View attachment 1154626


Continued from above..^. Just got the Toptrek moments ago. Everything on it is metal. It does have some weight. I don't own one of those digital scales but it's easily twice the weight ( or more ) of the Rokkes. Seems to do everything it claims to do. Right now it's raining where I live but by later tonight the rain should let up and ( while at work ) I should have some time to do some outside beam pattern observations.

The UI is quite simple, one push and the horizontal side is lit. Second push and the horizontal goes out and the vertical side is lit. Third push and both are on. Forth push and the fade in/out mode is on. Push and hold turns the lamp off. Odd that they chose to put the very small button on the side of the lamp. Can't be seen while on the bike but it should be easy to find by touch.

I just compared the beam pattern ( in my home ) to the Raveman CR500. The CR500 has the wider beam pattern and the beam tint of the Toptrek is definitely slightly more bluish. Output is similar ( on high ) but I won't be able to judge throw till I take it outside. I also compared it to my little Blitzu Gator Pro lamp and the Blitzu is so blue it makes the Toptrek look white in comparison. That said the slightly bluish beam tint of the Toptrek hopefully will not be an issue once I take it outside.

( BTW, there are no screws. Everything on this was press fit into place. Trying to disassemble would likely destroy the lamp. ) **Oh!, edit #2...the lamp will operate while being charged. That is a big plus.!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Toptrek lamp: Continued*

Continued from my last post...^..: I did get a chance to shine the Toptrek around on a very dark road last night. My initial take on it is that it looks pretty good but I didn't bring any of my other lights along to compare it with so take all this with a grain of salt. Throw looks good on high but that was in an almost totally dark environment . With both emitters illuminated there is a peculiar "four ball-like shadow effect" brought about by the criss-crossing of the two beam patterns. It's really not that noticeable unless you look down close to the bike. Two are low and the other two are high. The two that are high are not really noticeable because they are projected outward. I saw no problem with the beam tint but at the time I brought nothing to compare it too. Tomorrow I'll bring the CR-500 so I have something to compare it with.

Right now the biggest issue with the Toptrek might be the small button on the side which activates the lamp and changes the modes. With gloves on it is going to be hard to find the switch. ( I had problems finding the switch in the dark ) The lamp has no illumination from the button and there is no voltage indicators. All things considered I don't see any of these negatives as being a deal killer. This lamp is the poor man's self-contained road lamp with a cut-off beam pattern. It's far from perfect but for $30 you're not gonna get perfect. Just keep in mind that the vertical optic projects some light higher than the horizontal cut-off. Not a big deal IMO because you can always choose to aim the lamp a bit lower if you think it might annoy on-coming traffic ( or add a bit of electrical tape to the vertical optic to cut off the extra light. )


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I was just alerted to these Magicshine 872 / Revtronic BT40S clones on Amazon by a BLF member and thought I'd post it up. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IN4XW5K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1Only $8 and a US source! Mod host???

That BLF users says the driver looks identical to the BT40S driver.

-Garry


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> I was just alerted to these Magicshine 872 / Revtronic BT40S clones on Amazon by a BLF member and thought I'd post it up. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IN4XW5K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1Only $8 and a US source! Mod host???
> 
> That BLF users says the driver looks identical to the BT40S driver.
> 
> -Garry


Purchased!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! That was quick! I just posted the link only minutes ago! BTW - user says this "clone" does have the same "integrated shelf" the BT40S has. He's unsure if they're real Cree emitters or not yet. 

-Garry


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

So already can tell the reason it's cheap is because it doesn't come with a battery. If it did I bet you it'd be a $30-40 light. 

I'm not expecting much in the way of output or beam pattern because of those tiny TIR's and larger chips (as I had mentioned what sizing does in my topic I made introducing myself). But another cheap light to compare data to is always nice to have.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

To bad, for me: Shipping & handling: USD 13.61 

You are lucky. I have spare driver (the one with wrong chip) and leds for BT40 which I could use if the shell and lens are ok.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Work of caution - it's listed as being for a motorcycle, so 12v input. Not sure if something is different. I hear LED's might all be in series (or maybe I'm confused).

-Garry


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

It has the standard MS connector. I bet the driver can handle a wide range of input voltages. I see forklift lights that are rated for 12-36V all the time


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

garrybunk said:


> I was just alerted to these Magicshine 872 / Revtronic BT40S clones on Amazon by a BLF member and thought I'd post it up. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IN4XW5K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1Only $8 and a US source! Mod host???
> 
> That BLF users says the driver looks identical to the BT40S driver.
> 
> -Garry


I bought something similar fours years ago. Here was a thread where we discussed it
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/good-chinese-flood-bars-873174.html

I think I paid around thirty bucks for it and I was extremely pleased with it. I used it extensively for around 6 months and I loved it. The original ebay link in that thread was active for at least two or three years and it was down around $20 at some point. Others had longevity problems with theirs but mine never did.

You can't beat the UI. Turn it on, click the up button to increase level or down to decrease level. Once you get the highest mode of 4 it doesn't click to the lowest level. No OFF mode in the rotation. No blinking in the mode rotation. It's about as simple and effective as you can get. Four years later they still can't get it right.

It didn't throw much, so I moved on to the Solarstorm X2.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

varider said:


> I bought something similar fours years ago. Here was a thread where we discussed it
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/good-chinese-flood-bars-873174.html
> 
> I think I paid around thirty bucks for it and I was extremely pleased with it. I used it extensively for around 6 months and I loved it. The original ebay link in that thread was active for at least two or three years and it was down around $20 at some point. Others had longevity problems with theirs but mine never did.
> ...


I've been using the "Stealth Black" one on that thread for about 4 years. I bought it for like $15 on eBay. No real complaints about it. If the light in the Amazon link is like the one I have, $8 should be a pretty good value.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

VA - yeah, I have that one too ($15 I think), but never rode with it or modded it since I picked up the BT40S shortly afterwards. 

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Toptrek; continued*

Took the Toptrek out again last night but this time with the CR-500 in tow. I did comparisons on two very dark roads. The CR-500 has the better over-all beam pattern but the Toptrek follows in at a close second. Distance range is about the same for both but the CR-500 has the more defined cut-off which makes it easier to aim. I think the CR-500 is brighter but that might just be because it has a slightly whiter beam tint.

I have yet to try the Toptrek on the bike but I should get around to that by this weekend. I'll likely give it a spin once but I'm not giving up on my CR-500 which is still my road lamp of choice at the moment. As far as I'm concerned the only advantage the Toptrek has is it has a larger battery and so more run-time. This weekend I'll give the Toptrek a runtime test just for the hell of it. I want to see if it really runs 3hrs on high.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I came across this light on Amazon. I like the way it mounts on the handlebar.








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not bad except your stuck with a big, proprietary mount on your bars. May not matter to some, to others if Im stuck with a mount on Id prefer it be gopro so I can make other uses of it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

How's this one?

https://www.brighteyesproducts.com/...products/1200-lumen-square-bike-headlight-set










Can anyone recommend a light for dh mtb helmet use? I have two cygolite 780s and they're not bright enough to ride fast.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That light is maybe half the power it says, bright eyes is just another "cheap" brand. A bit better than the cheap stuff but still good for way over rating lumens.

If you riding DH courses (or really high speed decents) and your already out running 1400 lumens you may just need to spend a bit more money of a proper mtb light. Not cheap, but theirs a reason for it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for your reply. I was thinking that. Last question, sorry it's off topic, is there a more affordable mainstream brand of lights? The niterider and light and motions prices seem crazy compared to these cheepos


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> I was just alerted to these Magicshine 872 / Revtronic BT40S clones on Amazon by a BLF member and thought I'd post it up. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IN4XW5K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1Only $8 and a US source! Mod host???
> 
> That BLF users says the driver looks identical to the BT40S driver.
> 
> -Garry


I received one of these that I will call a "BT40S Clone" (I know, I know, they're all Magicshine MJ-872 clones). I ordered on Monday ("Fulfilled By Amazon"), it shipped directly from Shark Motorcycle Audio, and it arrived on Thursday.

The quick & dirty - it's the insides of a Revtronic BT40S, put into a lower quality body that more resembles the older Ebay MJ-872 clone (varider linked above).

The details - The driver and LED board look identical (completely down to the board markings) between this one and the BT40S. It has the "correct" U3 chip (MH8015), measures the expected 1.75A from the pack on Turbo, has genuine Cree XP-G2 (best I can tell) neutral white emitters. The inside has the solid wall where the emitter pcb mounts. The optic looks a little different from the BT40S, but I've not made any effort in comparing beam patterns (I don't have a stock BT40S anymore either). It looked as expected on a white wall in my basement. It's definitely a neutral white tint and looks like the tint of the original BT40S best I can recall - looks ever so slightly warmer than a 3C tint I compared to. It DOES come with the DC Plug and not the two separate leads shown in the Amazon link. It does come with the handlebar mount and 3 nice o-rings.

Now for the only negative I could find - the finning on the outside of the body is a separate "collar" like sleeve that moves freely over a "tube" of aluminum once the end cap is unscrewed (i.e. driver access end). This of course means for bad thermal pathway to those fins and the outside air, though it remains unseen how much difference this makes in the actual use of the light. I would have had to unsolder the power lead in order to get the collar off and haven't done that at this time.

Some Links:
Shark Motorcycle Audio Product Page: https://www.sharkmotorcycleaudio.co...dlamp-front-motorcycle-scooter-atv-golf-cart/

Amazon Product Page:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IN4XW5K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Some Photos:

Side-by-Side: Older Ebay 872 Clone, This one, & the BT40S:


Same Order:


Front View Old 872 Clone on Left, This one on the right (my BT40S is still disassembled):


Side comparing This one (bottom) to BT40S (top):


Solid wall behind pcb and thermal compound:


Emitters:


Trying to show the "collar:


Tweezers stuck between "collar" and tube:


Driver front side:


Driver back side:


My opinion is that anyone interested in this light should jump on it while it is available for this price! I don't think you'll even get 4 XP-G2 emitters for less than the cost of this entire light! BT40S owners should pick one up in order to have replacement parts.

-Garry


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all of your work on this light. Do you have a battery pack you can recommend to go with it on amazon?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

No, I'm not aware of any decent packs on Amazon to recommend. There may be some out there, I just don't know.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Garry. Would buy one for shure if the shippment wasn't twice as much as the light itself. I think it should be even to good to have it only for spares, it could be nice budget light for novice users.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> i received one of these that i will call a "bt40s clone" (i know, i know, they're all magicshine mj-872 clones). I ordered on monday ("fulfilled by amazon"), it shipped directly from shark motorcycle audio, and it arrived on thursday.
> 
> Some links:
> Shark motorcycle audio product page: https://www.sharkmotorcycleaudio.co...dlamp-front-motorcycle-scooter-atv-golf-cart/
> ...


OMG! $7 for a BT40 lamp head clone! I have Amazon Prime so I might be able to get it for free. LOL...I don't need one though. No good to people who can't get a decent battery. Damn, wish the Xeccon people were still out there selling affordable battery packs. Getting harder to find decently priced battery packs without buying directly from China.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

WhyOOOwhy can't somebody to this same thing with a BT21 clone!!!
Mole


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> OMG! $7 for a BT40 lamp head clone! I have Amazon Prime so I might be able to get it for free. LOL...I don't need one though. No good to people who can't get a decent battery. Damn, wish the Xeccon people were still out there selling affordable battery packs. Getting harder to find decently priced battery packs without buying directly from China.


I just saw this and went to amazon to order it. I'm a prime member so free shipping and there is some kind of promotion for $1.05 off the price. Total cost right now is $5.94 shipped for prime members. I ordered 2 and I don't even need it because I have a bt40 already. I guess now I have enough spare parts to keep my bt40 running for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I even delayed posting this up until a friend of mine (with a BT40S kit w/ wrong U3 chip) could pickup 2 before all you sharks jumped on it and depleted inventory!

Mole - Yep! I feel your pain!

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

pwu_1 said:


> I just saw this and went to amazon to order it. I'm a prime member so free shipping and there is some kind of promotion for $1.05 off the price. Total cost right now is $5.94 shipped for prime members. I ordered 2 and I don't even need it because I have a bt40 already. I guess now I have enough spare parts to keep my bt40 running for a long time.


I don't need it either but I got the discount and no tax, nice.

bt40 High Performance 1600 Lumens Tanx Garry!


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Garry, did you test the BT40s clone with a regular 8.4 V battery pack? Would there be any issues with using an 8.4 V battery pack on a 12 V light? thanks!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, I tested on my 6-cell 8.4v battery pack. I did NOT test it with 12v input (though Amazon reviews show others have). There should be no issue running this light with 8.4v input. My guess is that the driver will allow a wide range of input (must be at least higher than the vF of two of the LEDs in series, and I don't know the upper limit but it's likely at least 14.4v).

-Garry


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

ok, thank you very much.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

First input point on the driver is C1 marked 107C. This is 100uF and max. 16V. So at this point 14.4V is possible. Don't know for the rest though.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

price went up to 12.99 ( on the shark BT40s clone-clone) ... i had it in my cart yesterday but was hemming and hawing....doh


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I received the Shark Motorcycle Audio light/BT40s clone today. Light seems almost exactly the same as the BT40s except the separate middle fin part. In fact the rear screw cap is the same and interchangeable with the BT40s. 
The only negative I noticed so far was that the plastic mount suck. On both of the lights I received, the mounts were cracked and basically not useable. 
The vancbiker mounts works ok with the light.
The tint also looks the same as my BT40s.
Overall I'm very satisfied with this light at $5.98. Even at $12.99 I think its still pretty comparable to the BT40s if you already have a battery pack you can use it with.


----------



## sokre999 (Sep 21, 2011)

$14.99 is the price now. With free shipping to Europe.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, it depends. For me it's: "*Price: $12.99 + $19.46 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit*" right now. NO GO!


----------



## sokre999 (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought it from sharkmotorcycleaudio.com 
Amazon doesnt offer free shipping - $45+tax for a 12.99 light


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

My buddy and I rode with the Shark bt40s clones last night, and they worked as well as the revtronic bt40s do. Glad we got in on the $6 deal, it cannot be beat! Nice to have a spare to leave in the car now.

Thank you Garry! I'd rep you again, but apparently I need to spread some around first.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Can some one drop a link and give me a few details on the best batter to pair with the shark bt40?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

The sky's the limit on batteries. The kai domain packs are popular. Ive rigged a few packs up myself with panasonic cells. And I've always had luck with FMA battery packs from hunk_lee. Not more than five minutes ago, I picked up two FMA 4500 mah 26650 packs for $35 (for both) on aliexpress. I havent tried 26650 packs yet, but figured theyre a bit more compact than 4 cell 18650 packs, and similar capacity.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Depends on if you want to try shipping from overseas or want a US Source. Your best US Choice is likely the refurbished (read the fine print - it's a new pack) Gloworm 5800mAh pack at Action LED. If you want to chance from overseas, here's a link to the Panasonic Cell packs at Kaidomain (listings will say "NCR . . ."). Which pack is up to you (though it has to be a 7.4v pack). 2-cell will be limited runtime, esp on Turbo, 4-cell the usual choice, 6-cell for long runtime (or lights that pull immense amounts of current, which the BT40S does not).

-Garry


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## charlie13 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does any one know if Kaidomain rechargeable packs come with charging cable? None seem to appear with packs. Thanks.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope, no charger included, pack only.

-Garry


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

The BT 21 with glo worm spot optics on my helmet died  What's out there that's similar in throw, intensity, and power usage? Maybe something with a more neutral color


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you explaind more about your BT21? Maybe there is chance to repair it? You would hardly find somethig similar at same price level.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

charlie13 said:


> Does any one know if Kaidomain rechargeable packs come with charging cable? None seem to appear with packs. Thanks.


If you are buying battery pack from KD you may buy the charger from them too. Here is where all 3 plug versions are listed: http://www.kaidomain.com/c/236.Universal-Chargers

I've tested EU version and it works fine.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

ledoman said:


> Can you explaind more about your BT21? Maybe there is chance to repair it? You would hardly find somethig similar at same price level.


I haven't opened it up or anything. The symptom is the green button light is lit but the lights don't turn on at all.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anybody had the plastic base snap off on the Shark BT40? the ones I bought were fine, but my buddy bought three, and all three snapped off while attempting to use the largest rubberband on a pair of 31.8 bars. He swears he didnt man-handle it.

Anyway, does anyone have a source for a replacement base or mount that might fit?


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, mine snapped off just trying to insert the rubber o-ring, before even tensioning it


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

mestapho said:


> I haven't opened it up or anything. The symptom is the green button light is lit but the lights don't turn on at all.


If you have DMM you can at least check the leds. You need to remove front panel to get to the leds then use diode check for each of led, unpowered of course. Uder power you can check voltage to the leds if there is any.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

If it is a clone of a BT40S then I have a GoPro adapter that would work......

GoPro light adapter with fins for additional heatsinking - Page 2- Mtbr.com

Shown in the last 2 pictures of MrMole's post linked above.

Might not be very appealing to spend 3x the cost of the light just to get a bulletproof mounting system though.

If someone would post a picture of the bottom of the light with the factory mount removed, I'd probably be able to tell if it is the same as a real BT40S.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Vancbiker said:


> If it is a clone of a BT40S then I have a GoPro adapter that would work......
> 
> If someone would post a picture of the bottom of the light with the factory mount removed, I'd probably be able to tell if it is the same as a real BT40S.


I was looking into the same thing. If the thrumbscrew at the bottom of the goPro adapter was removeable, you could instead replace it with the original mounting screw and a small washer. Then use any old goPro handlebar mount. Could fix it up for a couple bucks off the slow boat from china.

As for the bottom, it is the same as the BT40. We sucessfully moved over the mount form a genuine revtronic bt40s thats got a bad connection we havent had a chance to fix yet. So at least we know the mounts are compatible.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I use an aluminum version of the plastic mount that's available at Dealextreme (DX) - try "DXSoul" for expedited US shipping. Aluminum Alloy Bike Headlamp Mount Holder w/ Silicone Rings - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme . Link to DX regular site.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Vanc, I posted a pic of the bottom up in my review. Need any measurements?

-Garry


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> I use an aluminum version of the plastic mount that's available at Dealextreme (DX) - try "DXSoul" for expedited US shipping. Aluminum Alloy Bike Headlamp Mount Holder w/ Silicone Rings - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme . Link to DX regular site.
> 
> -Garry


Thanks, that looks perfect, and durable. And only costs 60% of what the whole light cost! :lol:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

garrybunk said:


> Vanc, I posted a pic of the bottom up in my review. Need any measurements?
> 
> -Garry


Ah! I had not seen the earlier post. That looks like it would work better withe the Nightfighter BT70 version of my adapter. if anyone should ever order an adapter for it the only thing I see is it will probably need a longer screw than I provide.

That "tube over the body heatsink" is hokey at best.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*BT40s and/or Clone mount*



Took the mount off my C&B Seen 7up today and saw it had a power cord channel in it. Got me thinking and tried on my BT40s and it fit like a glove. Nice plastic QR mount that easily handles the extra weight of the 7up it came with so wouldn't expect it's anything other than over-built for the BT40s or one of its clones. Less than $7 + shipping (varies depending on location). **Horizontal beam adjustable too**
Mole

https://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-quick-release-mt.html


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Oohh, nice to know! Might be my excuse to buy one!

-Garry


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Very slick Mole! Ill add this mount to my cart along with a battery case.


----------



## mtb101 (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone used this one?

I wanted usb charge, all in one light, commuter light with some trails - bright of course for scoping out rocks

Rockbros Bike 1000 Lumen Front Light Bicycle Lamp USB Rechargeable Flashlight US $44.98


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

For 1000lm it is a bit out of "bugdet" category, IMHO


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi guys i am new here, but have been lurking in the shadows, reading reviews. I am looking for a afordable light for my night riding and i found this chinese brand Gaciron and their light V9D with 1600 lumens.
I cant link to it coz i have Aliexpress app. Has anybody used it, what are your toughts about this light and company?


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

MrBucan said:


> Hi guys i am new here, but have been lurking in the shadows, reading reviews. I am looking for a afordable light for my night riding and i found this chinese brand Gaciron and their light V9D with 1600 lumens.
> I cant link to it coz i have Aliexpress app. Has anybody used it, what are your toughts about this light and company?


You mean this one?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gac...nt-Lamp-1600Lumens-Internal/32827879545.html?


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, thats the light, offered from different selers. The specs looks nice, not sure how it will show off on the road. Courius about beam patern also.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought a pair of those bt40 clones at the $6 price last week, I was just putting one on my bike one of the bases is snapped right out of the box. - good looking light, I think I'll be able to rig up a good mount.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*I tried... *


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Vancbiker I sent you a PM regarding your mounts.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

My kid and I rode with the bt40s clones tonight (bt40s clone on one side, dual beam solarstorm on the other side, - 2 lights each), I took a base off an old magicshine and replaced the broken base that one of the bt40s clones came with. 

My take; decent light, not super impressive, noticeably yellow/amber. Good spread, but I think a pair of the dual "SolarStorm 8000LM CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Torch Headlight +Battery US SHIPPING" for $14 shipped with battery and charger is tough to beat for the price. There were 4 or 5 of the solarstorms on tonights ride, the light is very noticeably whiter than the bt40s (everyone agreed), the solarstorm spread isn't quite as good, but two on the bars fixes that. I'm going back to the pair of solarstorms.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jimPacNW said:


> My kid and I rode with the bt40s clones tonight (bt40s clone on one side, dual beam solarstorm on the other side, - 2 lights each), I took a base off an old magicshine and replaced the broken base that one of the bt40s clones came with.
> 
> My take; decent light, not super impressive, noticeably yellow/amber. Good spread, but I think a pair of the dual "SolarStorm 8000LM CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Torch Headlight +Battery US SHIPPING" for $14 shipped with battery and charger is tough to beat for the price. There were 4 or 5 of the solarstorms on tonights ride, the light is very noticeably whiter than the bt40s (everyone agreed), the solarstorm spread isn't quite as good, but two on the bars fixes that. I'm going back to the pair of solarstorms.


The BT40's are using Neutral white LED's. I ran a quick search of the lamp that you mentioned and I had to laugh that it is advertised as "8000 lumen". Very odd that these lamps are using USB connectors for power connection between the lamp and the battery. That is very strange.

I've used dual emitter SStorms before. Beam pattern is somewhat narrow because it uses reflectors. Likely they do out-throw the BT40's but the 40's are better for mountain biking. If I were riding on the road the SStorm would be my preference.

I've also used dual BT40's before and found it more light than what I would consider useful ( when mountain biking on trails )

Good luck with the cheap SStorms and watch those batteries carefully when ever you charge them. For the money you paid you aren't going to get great batteries.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

My Solar-storms must be older than the new offerings, no usb connectors on any of mine. 2 of the 5 batteries I've got have gone weak in less than a year, at the price I'm happy if I get a full winter out of one, the other 3 are still good this 2nd season. - No issues charging (yet), I've read those stories and keep an eye on them. I was going to just buy a battery for the first one that went bad, but for something like $4 more I got the whole package. 
Yes, the claimed 8000lm is a joke, as are most of the lm claims for the cheap stuff on ebay. First one I got was the 3 bulb version, it seems to draw a lot more power and the battery only lasts half as long, with the 2 lens version I can usually get 2hrs of riding in. A pair of the dual beam lights on the bars at slightly different angles give a pretty good spread. The guys I ride with who spend actual money have a good helmet light too and are happy, - i'm too cheap. I'm half expecting the 4 beam bt40 clone to draw even more power and deplete my batteries even sooner, last nights ride was only half in the dark and a shorter ride, so that's unknown for now.
More than what you would consider useful? (maybe that's with real bt40s?), there's almost no such thing as too much light when mountain biking on technical trails at night.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=jimPacNW;13364274]My kid and I rode with the bt40s clones tonight (bt40s clone on one side, dual beam solarstorm on the other side, - 2 lights each), I took a base off an old magicshine and replaced the broken base that one of the bt40s clones came with.
> 
> My take; decent light, not super impressive, noticeably yellow/amber. Good spread, but I think a pair of the dual "SolarStorm 8000LM CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Torch Headlight +Battery US SHIPPING" for $14 shipped with battery and charger is tough to beat for the price. There were 4 or 5 of the solarstorms on tonights ride, the light is very noticeably whiter than the bt40s (everyone agreed), the solarstorm spread isn't quite as good, but two on the bars fixes that. I'm going back to the pair of solarstorms.


While the Solorstorms may end up being the best setup for you the BT40s clone's effectiveness was minimized by using it with the cool white emitter equipped solorstorm. Advantage to neutral white tint (yellowish light color you noted) is it has less glare and allows your eyes to stay more dilated and actually work better. The higher glare production from the solorstorm lights makes you pupils constrict to compensate for the extra glare and nullifies the positive effects of the neutral white tint of the clone. While beam pattern will be a factor I still think if you ride a trail section (by yourself) with just the solorstrom and then try it with just the clone you'll be able to see what I'm talking about. Still if you plan on continuing to use the solorstorms or you always ride with others (who more than likely have lights with cool white emitters) the dual solorstorm setup is probably best for you. If you really like the way you can see the trail with just the clone you may want to consider getting a NW equipped Yinding to use with the clone for your solo rides.
Mole


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

jimPacNW said:


> ...I'm half expecting the 4 beam bt40 clone to draw even more power and deplete my batteries even sooner, last nights ride was only half in the dark and a shorter ride, so that's unknown for now...


I did a quick battery assessment with my BT40 clone when I got it and compared it to my solarstorm x2. I have a 2 cell, 7.4v, 3400mah pack I used for both. BT40s on high was still going at 2:45 with red light on back when I turned it off to go to bed. the solarstorm was run last spring and I got somewhere 2:30+ but can't remember exactly. I'd say power draw is pretty similar in my quick and dirty testing


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Note: there is going to be HUGE variation between those SS X2 lights! There are myriads of versions of drivers used in them with each drawing different amounts of current. You would be best to test your own individual light to get an idea of runtime. The one SS X2 I bought from Amazon was crap, pulling only 1A on high which would have yielded fantastic runtime with cruddy low output.

The BT40S clone was tested at 1.75A pulled off the pack (which will change as the battery depletes). You can calculate rough runtime by dividing pack capacity (if you have a good idea based on good known cells) by the current pulled by the light. For instance, 3400mAh 2-cell pack, BT40S at 1.75A (1750mA) = 3400/1750=1.94 hours. Now in reality, the Panasonic 3,400 mAh cells won't yield 3,400 mAh (except maybe at extremely low current draw down to a voltage level that will hardly even power the light). You can reference BLF user HKJ's 18650 Comparator (there are other size cells in there too). Choose your cell of choice and choose a current close to what your light pulls. Choosing "Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh Green" and selecting "2A" shows about 3,000mAh down to 3.00v. So we can redo the runtime math as 3000/1750=1.71 hours. 

-Garry


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Meilan X1
Found this light today, it's not exactly cheap but looks interesting, for commuting, and its popular in russia, apparently, because all reviews on youtube are by russian guys.

More pics here and some text if you understand russian :/


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Sirius9 said:


> Meilan X1
> Found this light today, it's not exactly cheap but looks interesting, for commuting, and its popular in russia, apparently, because all reviews on youtube are by russian guys.
> 
> More pics here and some text if you understand russian :/
> ...


Can confirm that these are actually pretty decent for commuting. Well done beam pattern for the size. I unfortunately lost mine in a crash on the trail when I was evaluating a lot of different cheap ones.  The mount isn't quite up for MTB.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

MRMOLE said:


> While the Solorstorms may end up being the best setup for you the BT40s clone's effectiveness was minimized by using it with the cool white emitter equipped solorstorm. Advantage to neutral white tint (yellowish light color you noted) is it has less glare and allows your eyes to stay more dilated and actually work better. The higher glare production from the solorstorm lights makes you pupils constrict to compensate for the extra glare and nullifies the positive effects of the neutral white tint of the clone. While beam pattern will be a factor I still think if you ride a trail section (by yourself) with just the solorstrom and then try it with just the clone you'll be able to see what I'm talking about. Still if you plan on continuing to use the solorstorms or you always ride with others (who more than likely have lights with cool white emitters) the dual solorstorm setup is probably best for you. If you really like the way you can see the trail with just the clone you may want to consider getting a NW equipped Yinding to use with the clone for your solo rides.
> Mole


- I'll try running the pair of bt40s clones tomorrow night, thanks!


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

I bought this BT40 clone and rode with it last night. Nice and bright. I had some old battery pack lying around and used it. Do you guys have suggestions on a battery pack to pair with it? Preferably sourced from Amazon. Or if not a specific battery then a v/mAh rating recommendation? Thanks!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Just say no to Amazon battery packs! (Generally only over-priced recycled laptop packs of questionable quality available at Amazon.) Right now your best bet is Hunk Lee (FMA Battery / A-OK Battery) on eBay and buy from his US Warehouse. Here is a link to 2S (7.4v) batteries in the US. Here is my quick choice for you, a 2S2P basic battery pack. Only issue is the connector. It comes with the threaded connector which many of us don't want. The desired "standard Magicshine connector" is not threaded and simply a push connection. The two will work together, but matching them is preferred. You can request a connector (whether or not those are in-stock in US I don't know), but I don't see the "standard MagicShine connector" in his photo of available connectors. Perhaps CAT can speak up or anyone else who has requested that connector.

-Garry


----------



## Mokang (Oct 6, 2017)

garrybunk said:


> Depends on if you want to try shipping from overseas or want a US Source. Your best US Choice is likely the refurbished (read the fine print - it's a new pack) Gloworm 5800mAh pack at Action LED. If you want to chance from overseas, here's a link to the Panasonic Cell packs at Kaidomain (listings will say "NCR . . ."). Which pack is up to you (though it has to be a 7.4v pack). 2-cell will be limited runtime, esp on Turbo, 4-cell the usual choice, 6-cell for long runtime (or lights that pull immense amounts of current, which the BT40S does not).
> 
> -Garry


I bought a pair of BT40s clones from amazon at $13, but now I need to source battery packs and chargers.

 How are these batteries? 

 And how about this charger?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

1. no, better to choose from those: http://www.kaidomain.com/Search/SearchResult.NCR/348
2. yes

PS. KD is currently having hard times to get battery posted. They are trying to add them as accesory to some cheapo light. If you are in the US you might try different source.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

A good place for batteries in America is action led. 
https://www.action-led-lights.com/

It won't be the cheapest but they are reliable.


----------



## Mokang (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks guys for the quick replies.. I am in the US and it's my first year of MTB riding. I am so hooked I have logged 30+ rides and 150miles in just a couple months. It's getting darker and darker now so much earlier so I have been trying to build a helmet & bike light setup. 

ledoman - When you say having issues with getting batteries posted do you mean sent out efficiently or some other issue buying from them? I 

Garry - I am trying to understand your points about the connector on the ebay battery you linked. So it works just not ideal or you need to swap connectors before using? Sounds like you are asking CAT to weigh in on his maybe more recent ordering experience.

I'm about to go on vacation for a week so I'm not pressed for time per se. Just hoping to get some juice for the lights I just bought so by end of month I can try out night riding!

Thanks again


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Tipicaly US buyers are spoiled with fast shipping they mostly get (in contrary to the many other countries) and can't wait longer. For me 3-4 weeks is good if it reach me, but can very well be 6 weeks. With KD you should regulary check with them about status of your shipment unless your tracking works well. It might happen the carrier refuses to ship Li-Ion and return the package. The it take time to be resent , etc... 

If you are in the US I would pay bit more and have batteries on time since you would likely use them soon.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Mokang said:


> Garry - I am trying to understand your points about the connector on the ebay battery you linked. So it works just not ideal or you need to swap connectors before using? Sounds like you are asking CAT to weigh in on his maybe more recent ordering experience.


Yes, it works. It just doesn't snap together like the "standard Magicshine connector" is designed to. They don't fall apart, but they could pull apart fairly easily if snagged. Likely not a real big deal.

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

In North America.


----------



## Mokang (Oct 6, 2017)

Excellent - Thanks for the follow-up garry. I ordered two.. so roughly $50 into each one of my amazon lights. I bought a C&B seen mount for each, battery garry linked and the light. Just now realizing I forgot to solve for chargers for the batteries... oops!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

garrybunk said:


> Just say no to Amazon battery packs! (Generally only over-priced recycled laptop packs of questionable quality available at Amazon.) Right now your best bet is Hunk Lee (FMA Battery / A-OK Battery) on eBay and buy from his US Warehouse. Here is a link to 2S (7.4v) batteries in the US. Here is my quick choice for you, a 2S2P basic battery pack. Only issue is the connector. It comes with the threaded connector which many of us don't want. The desired "standard Magicshine connector" is not threaded and simply a push connection. The two will work together, but matching them is preferred. You can request a connector (whether or not those are in-stock in US I don't know), but I don't see the "standard MagicShine connector" in his photo of available connectors. Perhaps CAT can speak up or anyone else who has requested that connector.
> 
> -Garry


I was in need of a battery pack so I ordered the hunk lee one you referenced (2nd link), and as stated, it's the threaded MS connector. I did email him first about having a standard MS connector and think something was lost in translation. 
Either way I'm happy, and just a single wrap of good electrical tape will ensure a good connection in the rough.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

I just got one of these and am pairing it with an older Magicshine 808CE battery pack.

Would a pair of these be recommended, one for helmet one for bar? If pairing this with another light of your choice, what would you choose and where would you put each? 

BT40s clone Neutral white on bar or helmet? 

I have a Magic Shine 868 also which is much whiter light. In a previous post I saw someone suggest mixing a cool white on the bar and a neutral white on the helmet? I haven't experimented with it yet.

To stay Neutral White on both bar and helmet, I am thinking of another one of these clones or a YinDing Neutral White. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Cool white on the helmet. A bt40s makes a horrible helmet light. Meant for light close to you, wont be able to see very fat ahead which can be bad at higher speeds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Agree, the BT40S is best suited for the bars. There aren't many good "budget" helmet light choices out there right now. The Yinding is probably the best choice, but it's not without flaws (i.e. the power/mode button being recessed and tough to use, the small body handling the heat, and "off" being in the mode cycle). I would definitely get with Vancbiker for a heatsink GoPro mount for it. 

-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Of the lights mentioned in ashwinearl's post agree with the BT40s clone on the bars and Yinding for the helmet. I've used this combo and these lights compliment each other well. Also agree the Yinding is a hot runner and benefits greatly from the Vancbiker finned mounts. Another option is the C&BSeen 1900 3up.

https://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-single-3-led-1900lm-lamp-head-unit.html

I just paid a Paypal invoice on this one and hope to have it by the end of next week. Will do a review with lux readings when received.
Mole


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't know if this light has been posted here, kinda yinding style with the switch on top of the body (DX link), tech specs are very confusing, but claims to be about 1000 Clm (Chinese lumens)


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, almost identical look like NW KD BL2s, but different specifications.









I've got chance to test KD one, almost done review, but found plain holes in alu housing so we agreed the manufacturer should make another batch. Very likely it won't happen until next year. I've reported UI should be changed as well. Specifications were correct including NW led tint which is big plus, exluding lumens which are theoretical of course. BTW, I don't give dime for specs at DX. There was to many mistakes in the past and there might be same housing issue.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I lent 'fake' BT40 to a friend last night, it really is a bright/floody light, especially for the price.. 

He used my cheapo amazon 6 cell battery and 90mins was no problem.



patski said:


> I don't need it either but I got the discount and no tax, nice.
> 
> BT40 High Performance 1600 Lumens Tanx Garry!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

garrybunk said:


> Here is my quick choice for you, a 2S2P basic battery pack.


Thanks for being so helpful guys! Do these batteries or the ones on the KD site need waterproofing? Is there an easy way to secure them to the frame and protect them?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

KD ones are sealed and have pouch to get mounted.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Huck lee says it’s 30+ days for a non-threaded connector so I went KD, I feel the little pouch and proper connector are worth the extra $5.


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

So I had gotten the KD BL2 one, lasted about 5 minutes. I think I *might* have entered some sort of programming mode? But I can't find any instructions online. I had held down the button thinking I needed to in order to turn it on, then started blinking orange. Now it won't turn on at all despite the light being green.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

My 2nd bt40s clone base is cracked now too, so I ran one of those and one of the harsh-white lights I have last night ride, one natural and one harder-white is kind of weird. I need to order a couple of bases.
Re battery mounting, I'm happiest strapping both to my stem with an extra strap around the whole thing, with a pair of lights on the bars. 

I keep looking at 'bullmoose' style handlebars, they'd be perfect for night riding, I could easily get 3 lights (one, or all 3 in the center) and batteries all on the bar/stem combo.


----------



## samwe (Jul 27, 2015)

ledoman said:


> 1. no, better to choose from those: http://www.kaidomain.com/Search/SearchResult.NCR/348
> 2. yes
> 
> PS. KD is currently having hard times to get battery posted. They are trying to add them as accesory to some cheapo light. If you are in the US you might try different source.


I ordered two packs recently and they arrived after about 2.5 weeks. A cheap light was included. No clue why.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Outbound said:


> So I had gotten the KD BL2 one, lasted about 5 minutes. I think I *might* have entered some sort of programming mode? But I can't find any instructions online. I had held down the button thinking I needed to in order to turn it on, then started blinking orange. Now it won't turn on at all despite the light being green.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm not aware of any progamming mode on BL2s. Have you tried to hold button for longer time?

We have representative of KD here with name "banl". You may ask him.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

samwe said:


> I ordered two packs recently and they arrived after about 2.5 weeks. A cheap light was included. No clue why.


This the way they managed get it posted. They get refused to send battery pack alone. Wierd, but that's it. So the battery is just accessory for the light.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Yup, I have this too. My batery packs were inside a christmas decoration, like a giant christmas ball that had a small color change LED on it. I figured this was a way to disguise the batteries as part of a finished electronic item, and not just batteries themselves. I wound up saving the ball and color change LED cause its kinda cool, and ill probably


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I think it was Wallbuys (does anyone still buy from there? - I just checked and see they've rebranded themselves as "Price Angles") that used to ship batteries inside of cheap Iphone cases.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, it was Wallbuys doing it that way. Still have some cases laying in drawer.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

This is too funny


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Is this new, maybe not but it looks interesting:
INBIKE GT20


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

This is interesting one. Good find. What I see important with this light is not the best but fairly good user interface for commuting:
- 5 Modes:	Far light, Near light, Near + Far light, Strobe Light, Low Light
- Double click to get into Low Light mode
- Long press to switch off

Cooling fins and double TIR optics are nice too.
To bad there is no real info on battery, voltage and connector. Number 8800 implays capacity, but if real then the voltage of the pack should be 3.7V (nominal).

Of course informations for GT20 on Alibaba are bit different. So who knows what is true .....

Edit: Based on picture above it seems to me the battery pack is directly connected to the light. Wire with connector might be just for charging.


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

More specs and beamshots from GT20

INBIKE Ô¶½ü¹â×ÔÐÐ³µÉ½µØ³µ³µµÆ ³µÇ°µÆ Ò¹ÆïÐÐÇ¿¹âÊÖµçÍ²USB¿É³äµçÉ½µØ³µÅä¼þÕÕÃ÷µÆ DC½Ó¿Ú-·ÀË®µç³Ø°ü8800ºÁ°²¡¾Í¼Æ¬ ¼Û¸ñ Æ·ÅÆ ±¨¼Û¡¿-¾©¶«


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting. Mount looks better than the usual. Wonder if its mod-able? 

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks like there are two versions, one running from a 18650 battery pack and the second one is USB powered. Very interesting.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I picked up a half dozen of the Bt-40 clones. The bracket on every single one was broken. I've rednecked together a clamp that moves readily between 35 mm and 31.8 mm bars without having to change bands or anything.
1 1/2 inch PVC section, cut to just over 1/2 circumference, 3/4"-1 1/2" keyed hose clamps, M4 x 7.5 mm screw (countersunk hole in PVC for recessing taper screw head), foam tape to pad the inside of PVC, will add vinyl jacket over exposed hose clamp to prevent scratching. This mount, while hokey, works better than anything else out there - hasn't moved a mm during off road rides, but easy enough to loosen, re-position, and tighten back down one handed with gloves on.

Thanks for the tips on getting these - total screaming deal, great light - running one on the bars one on the helmet, more light than I'll ever need.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

What an awesome idea. Considering its a $6 light, its a cheap easy fix.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work! Half dozen? Spares? Backups? For friends?

-Garry


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ Family - wife and son, and we all night ride a little, hopefully more with the trailhead moving closer. Trailhead is 1/2 mile from here, and we fatbike them in the winter too. Also, I live where I work and have to "patrol" the grounds checking on water flows and fish (fish hatchery) nightly, and its a lot more fun on a bike than wandering around in the dark. FYI - Trout eyes glow like cat eyes - its a little weird seeing 10,000 eyeballs looking back at you out of the darkness. Fun story, and one for the lesson books about riding with two lights - bike light failed while doing rounds in the winter, went from super crazy bright light on snow to blinded moonless darkness - rode straight into the water...lucky I didn't hit my head on the way down and drown - literally almost slept with the fishes.

I also made a few of these clamps up with standard hose clamps that require a tool and have the screw head tucked up and under in an inconvenient way so that when we're on our townies, we don't have to worry about someone walking off with our lights by just undoing a rubber band - it'll take enough work that hopefully someone won't mess with them when locked up outside the brewery.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

That’s hilarious since you’re ok! Risk of blindly riding into freezing hatchery water duly noted.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ouch

Yeap thats why most try to warn against cheap lights. Much, much more prone to fail and do so at the worst possible time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I know this has been asked and answered in other places, but since the thread is here - watermonkey, what battery pack do you like with these? Do you run any with just a 2-cell? ( thinking for helmet ). 

I've been lurking for so long thinking about upgrading from my XML torches ... but ... I am frozen because they work, weight very little, are self contained and are cheap  These BT40 clone light heads are still only 9.99 on Amazon...I already missed out when it was the 6.99 deal...will I just let this pass too?!?

I can't decide that if by the time I'm all in with batteries and such that maybe just getting a full set from Action-LED might be the best route. ( Watching RAKC's new lights too, but they are just one more step up the ladder )

If I was a real man, I would have scar build me my lights...but budget constraints....


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

SlC punk. Idk if you will find a cheaper way to upgrade. Below is the breakdown of what I spent. I think the only thing from action LED that comes close in price are the old magic shine kits. I’m new to Chinese lights so idk what’s the best quality, but this seems like great bang for the bucks. 

$12.00 c&b seen mount
$33.23 battery (kaidomain 4 x NCR18650B 6800 mah 7.4v)
$5.94 light head
$1.23 extension cable (to create a plug in charger - I will cut and splice it onto my current generic charger)
$52.40 Total.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

nice thanks. i assume that's the BT40 clone ( 5.94 light head ). I have to say that's pretty good!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Correct!


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

slcpunk said:


> I know this has been asked and answered in other places, but since the thread is here - watermonkey, what battery pack do you like with these? Do you run any with just a 2-cell? ( thinking for helmet ).


I still haven't settled on a battery pack - using some Fenix packs I still had, but need more. I have a Fenix 2 cell for helmet mounts, but hate the weight and now run extension cords to batteries in backpacks.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

slcpunk said:


> what battery pack do you like with these? Do you run any with just a 2-cell? ( thinking for helmet ).


I have the Hunklee, KD and Magicshine 2cell packs, the HunkLee is the best.

The MagicShine 2 cell I got from ActionLED is lower capacity(good for an hour) but has a great soft case. I dont' see it on their site anymore...


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Welp. I just got my shipment tracking info from KD, it’ll be four more weeks. That’s 6 weeks total from purchase. Maybe Hunk Lee with the 30 day custom connector wait would still have been faster.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

patski said:


> View attachment 1164244


This set up looks sweet!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Exact same set up I use for my helmet light battery. Works well for rides under 2 hours

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Exact same set up I use for my helmet light battery. Works well for rides under 2 hours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


...And if you think you might go longer you can always carry another 2-cell in a pocket or pack.

Personally I've never run out a 2-cell when on a ride, even if longer than two hours but then again I'm frugal with how much light I'm using off the helmet. Generally if I know I'm riding longer than two hours and I'm using a 2-cell on the helmet I'll carry a back-up.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im never out more than 2 hours, well riding with lights on. Usually 1-1.5. Any stops helmet light is off.

I know running a triple (XS,XP3,THEIA) i can do 1.75 hours cycling low for longer climbs at low speeds, medium majority of the ride with a total of less than 5 minutes of max output (fast, longer decents). Tested that on group rides on longer trails where I loaned my bar light out thanks to cheap light failures. 

Being big and slow on long climbs I dont hold anyone up but I can handle anything except advanced black rated sections that dont have alt lines. So I take sweep, leaves me as last guy out.

Gave me a good couple tests of 2 cell on somewhat frugal output use. Never red on the indicators till after I made it all the way back to camp (another mile of just crusing)


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Per the Bt-40 clones via shark audio - does anyone know the meaning of the power button lights - I get green, blue, and amber? I haven't used these for any length of time yet, but I'm assuming its a battery level indicator.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes it's battery voltage level indicator. Green, blue, amber, red. It depends on battery pack and resistance (i.e. voltage drop) form battery to the light input so it can vary somewhat. Longer the cable, higher voltage drop. Depends also on current used at each mode.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

For those who are still trying to find a good pack,

Why don't you buy a cheap Chinese one, open it, and replace the sad 18650's with quality ones from Panasonic? Wouldn't that be the easiest way of getting a good quality pack?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Probably not worth it. The pieces you are salvaging (power cable & protection circuit) are likely low quality junk (protection circuit may even be dangerous to use ). Not to mention that soldering Li-Ion cells is a very dangerous thing to do!

IF you're going to attempt this sort of thing, I'd start will cells already welded together in parallel either from a power bank or N.O.S. laptop packs (which can also be a dangerous activity).

Battery packs are NOT something users should be cutting corners on and trying to go ultra-cheap!

-Garry


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

That makes sense, I will not get into that then. 

From my drone building hobby I still have two 4S 4000mAh batteries (14.8v) lying around. I am thinking of somehow using those instead of the cheap battery supplied with the Solarstorm X2, as this is the light I want to buy.

Do you think it is possible to run these LiPo batts using a voltage regulator for example? I also have the associated balance charger etc.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

If you can reliably step down the voltage to around 8.00v, attach the "converter" circuitry to the bike, and mate up the connections, then sure. 

-Garry


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

olivierhacking said:


> ......From my drone building hobby I still have two 4S 4000mAh batteries (14.8v) lying around. I am thinking of somehow using those instead of the cheap battery supplied with the Solarstorm X2, as this is the light I want to buy.
> 
> Do you think it is possible to run these LiPo batts using a voltage regulator for example? I also have the associated balance charger etc.


Instead of a voltage regulator, you want a DC-DC voltage converter. It is more efficient than a regulator. Even at that, system efficiency is reduced due to two steps of power conversion. You will be losing at least 20% of your battery power to conversion losses.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> Instead of a voltage regulator, you want a DC-DC voltage converter. It is more efficient than a regulator. Even at that, system efficiency is reduced due to two steps of power conversion. You will be losing at least 20% of your battery power to conversion losses.


That's crazy, I had no idea those things are so inefficient! Although I do have 8000mAh worth of LiPo lying here. Might be worth a try.
Another option would be a 8000mAh 2S LiPo. I will do some more research, thanks Vanc.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

The best you can get for cheap can goes towards 90% if the voltage difference is small about 2V. Bigger the difference worse is efficiency. And be warned, higher current devices needs cooling fins to dissipate heat. Search ebay for "step down dc dc converter" to get impression.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone needs headlight?
Guys this is getting absurd, not sure if I should laugh or cry:


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

All I can do is shake my head lol...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> All I can do is shake my head lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not if that thing is on your head!!!!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you serious Sirius (9)? No joke, I almost posted that up earlier today! You must have got that BG email with it too!

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Gingerdawg said:


> Not if that thing is on your head!!!!


Ya would end up living a scene from poltergeist lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a dozen... it has a built in whistle!


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

And it uses 2 18650's. Not included of course as they don't want you calling back when you turn it on high and it shuts down w/in seconds. Sheeze.


----------



## Craig24 (Nov 1, 2017)

Has anyone managed to attach one of the new BT40s “clones” to a C&B Seen mount? I think the screw on the mount is to short unfortunately and I can’t get it to screw in.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you just need to buy a new longer screw from a hardware store? The Chinese light mounts almost always use a metric M4 screw.

I don't own a C&B Seen mount myself. 

-Garry


----------



## Craig24 (Nov 1, 2017)

I don’t think the screw in the C&B Seen mount can be swapped out? Atleast I can’t seem to figure it out. It just spins and can’t be removed, as far as I can tell.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Craig24 said:


> Has anyone managed to attach one of the new BT40s "clones" to a C&B Seen mount? I think the screw on the mount is to short unfortunately and I can't get it to screw in.


Interesting, it worked just fine on my Nitefighter BT40s but I know there are differences in it and the clone. I ordered a new mount in my last C&B Seen order and compared it to the mount that came on my 3up and indeed the mounting screw is longer on the one that came on the light. Did you try taking the adhesive pad off the mount (none were on the ones that came with the 3up & 7up lights I have). That makes the length similar on both. Not sure what the mount area for the clone looks like since I only have an original BT40s.
Mole

With adhesive pad (labeled mount)








pAD REMOVED (MOUNT POS. REVERSED)


----------



## Craig24 (Nov 1, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Interesting, it worked just fine on my Nitefighter BT40s but I know there are differences in it and the clone. I ordered a new mount in my last C&B Seen order and compared it to the mount that came on my 3up and indeed the mounting screw is longer on the one that came on the light. Did you try taking the adhesive pad off the mount (none were on the ones that came with the 3up & 7up lights I have). That makes the length similar on both. Not sure what the mount area for the clone looks like since I only have an original BT40s.
> Mole
> 
> With adhesive pad (labeled mount)
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I haven't tried it without the adhesive pad, I'll give it a go!

Here is a photo of the mounting hole (stole it from a few pages back)


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I have the same issue with the shark BT40 and the C&B Seen mount. I didn’t try it with the pad removed, but that’s because there still won’t be enough threads to reach past the light’s body into the threaded hole. My plan was to buy a longer bolt, but when I removed the bolt I realized it’s a non-common shoulder bolt, likely machined in house. So instead I’ll use a fully threaded bolt and a washer. The mount will lose its indexed horizontal adjustment. I haven’t been able to run to the hardware store yet. Does anyone know the bolt size and thread pitch?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I have the same issue with the shark BT40 and the C&B Seen mount. I didn't try it with the pad removed, but that's because there still won't be enough threads to reach past the light's body into the threaded hole. My plan was to buy a longer bolt, but when I removed the bolt I realized it's a non-common shoulder bolt, likely machined in house. So instead I'll use a fully threaded bolt and a washer. The mount will lose its indexed horizontal adjustment. I haven't been able to run to the hardware store yet. Does anyone know the bolt size and thread pitch?


I blew-up the picture of the Shark clone mounting area and can see the cooling fins in front of the hole interfere with contact of the mount and the flat area behind the cooling fins, Does the hole recess even further below that? If you take the light and screws with you to the hardware store they should be able to match you up with what you need but contact area between the mount and lighthead won't be ideal. If it were me I think I would try taking a flat rat tail file to the mount in front of the screw till I had clearance for the fins and solid contact with the flat behind them. I don't have one of these clones so I don't know if this will be enough to get the provided screw to work but this will make the mount more solid even if the screw still needs replacing. 
Mole


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I found this bolt and washer at the house. I'd guess it's an m4. I removed the stock bolt and circlip. The mounting surface of the light isn't very flat but it's very secure. I left the tape on, I think it might help. Overall the mount is as good as I could ask for with plastic. The quick release is nice.










One thing tho if you have 35mm bars you may have to run the mount without the little rubber grommets on the inside, in which case, the bolt head will contact the bars. As it's set up in the photo it works perfect on my 31.8 bars.


----------



## Craig24 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks both of you, I’ll give your solution a try PurpleMtnSlayer


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

Craig24 said:


> Has anyone managed to attach one of the new BT40s "clones" to a C&B Seen mount? I think the screw on the mount is to short unfortunately and I can't get it to screw in.


I ended up taking it apart and used the disc on my belt sander to reduce the thickness of the mounting plate. Put it back together w/out the clicker internals. So it doesn't rotate side to side, but mounted it seems solid.

If you go with replacing the bolt, try and find on w/ a thin head. If the head is too thick it will stick out beyond the plastic of the clamp. Depending on what thickness rubber pieces you need to use, the bolt head will contact your bars.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> $12.00 c&b seen mount
> $33.23 battery (kaidomain 4 x NCR18650B 6800 mah 7.4v)
> $5.94 light head
> $1.23 extension cable (to create a plug in charger - I will cut and splice it onto my current generic charger)
> $52.40 Total.


I have a friend who wants his own bt40 clone. I didn't see the revtronic amazon listing for what appears to be an actual nitefighter bt40 before I bought mine. The original has good reviews and for $54.99 you get a charger and helmet mount included. Will there be much difference in performance between the revtronic kit and one I listed in the post above? (Aside for the obvious 5200mah vs 6800 mah)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1JC894/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_GDl.zbQWD2E6A


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Performance-wise no. Battery capacity and possibly cell quality is only significant difference. The actual BT40 is a better head (since clone has that "sleeve" stopping heat transfer).

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

watermonkey said:


> I bought a dozen... it has a built in whistle!


Funny...by coincidence I was perusing ebay tonight and happen to come upon all the new different headlamps ( like post #244 ) with multiple emitters. I couldn't believe all the different configurations.

Looking at this lamp ( post #244 ) I bet the whole thing is plastic. All the emitters must be in parallel but the kicker is that they are claiming it outputs 2500 lumen :lol: ....and you just know none of the emitters are likely real Cree emitters.:yesnod: If it actually outputs more than 500 lumen ( in any mode ) I'd be surprised.

I'd of bought one but I already have a whistle. 

And keeping in line with cheap helmet lamps I picked-up one of these from Amazon and just got it today. I tested it out and it actually works pretty good. Outputs about 20 lumen. Not as bluish as typical lights like this and_ I love that it's USB rechargeable._ Suppose to run 5hrs. Super light-weight. Clips onto front of helmet visor ( or cap ) and stays put. Great for repairs or off the bike pit stops. The infrared sensor actual works...most of the time... Wave your hand in front and it turns on or off. For $8 I thought it worth a roll of the dice. Also turns on or off with the switch as well. Not for use on rainy days though as I can see light through the plastic seams.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, there are quite a few newer lights on Amazon. I was looking at this interesting decent looking self contained light for 49.95 Seems like a good deal initially as it's listed as using Panasonic 3400's! Says (true Rated) 1800 lumens which I guess is possible but the run time of 4:15 on high blows up the credibility. Or it has a very inexpensive and old driver like the one used in a Ultrafire 501b flashlight where the lumens continue to drop over the run time thus allowing them to state 4:15 run time on high but by hour 3 it's barely pumping enough out to even see.

Interesting tho as one of you could probably mod the driver and make a decent light outta this for 50 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075H5Z56...xK&pd_rd_r=T6EQRA5W41391A9SAZ5G&pd_rd_w=sBxRG


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

mb323323 said:


> Yes, there are quite a few newer lights on Amazon. I was looking at this interesting decent looking self contained light for 49.95 Seems like a good deal initially as it's listed as using Panasonic 3400's! Says (true Rated) 1800 lumens which I guess is possible but the run time of 4:15 on high blows up the credibility. Or it has a very inexpensive and old driver like the one used in a Ultrafire 501b flashlight where the lumens continue to drop over the run time thus allowing them to state 4:15 run time on high but by hour 3 it's barely pumping enough out to even see.
> 
> Interesting tho as one of you could probably mod the driver and make a decent light outta this for 50 bucks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075H5Z56...xK&pd_rd_r=T6EQRA5W41391A9SAZ5G&pd_rd_w=sBxRG


















1.0 out of 5 starsAnother total junk, cheaply made light
ByRAKCon February 3, 2017
Color: X8 bike light|Verified Purchase
Not much good to say about this light. Was hopeful for something decent that was low cost (trying to help out a friend) and I checked this light over finding some disturbing facts.

-Light output is only 1100 lumens (1126 to be exact at cold start, below 1100 by ANSI standards).

-See attached picture, Panasonic cells ARE NOT used in this light. To the right in the picture is true Panasonic 18650 cells. Same thing they used in their falsified pictures.

-Removing back cover revealed a burn mark on one of the batteries. (shown in other picture).

-light internally is designed as a flashlight. then batteries were randomly soldered in. No protection circuit. So a SERIOUS FIRE HAZARD. These can even legally be shipped into the US.

Im probably going to pay the difference out of my pocket to help my friend out because I cant let him ride on cheap lights. I expected better for the price. This is "cheap $25 junk light" level. You can see the springs in there for what was supposed to be a flashlight design, instead they soldered in UNPROTECTED cells and call it safe.
review image review image
1 comment| 13 people found this helpful. Was this review helpful to you?
Yes
No


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Release the Kraken, LOL



Sirius9 said:


> Anyone needs headlight?
> Guys this is getting absurd, not sure if I should laugh or cry:
> View attachment 1165157


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

juhake said:


> -See attached picture, Panasonic cells ARE NOT used in this light. To the right in the picture is true Panasonic 18650 cells. Same thing they used in their falsified pictures.


Just comment on battery. Those cells are LG F1L 18650 3350mAh so about adequate replacement for Panasonic NCR18650B. I see no problem on cells per se.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@juhake*; Keep in mind that the one being sold on Amazon ( as linked to by MB323... ) is being advertised as "upgraded version". This means there was a previous lower version I assume. Than again I'm not naive enough to believe all the claims in the ad on the new version. I doubt the lamp delivers 1800 lumens ...BUT...as far as run time, it might actually get 4+ hrs on high because the ad states the lamp will power down when the batteries are at 30% charge.

Is this new one using real Panasonics? Who knows. Only way to find out is to take it apart, something that not everyone is willing to do. If you read the Amazon reviews on this lamp you will see RAKC's review, one of only two negative reviews. Most of the negative reviews by the others seemed to mention a "silicon mounting" system so likely the original version used a standard O-ring mount. This new version has a different mount so perhaps the sellers ponied up and included better batteries as well. Most of the reviewers seemed to like the light and no one complained it wasn't bright enough although I'm sure it's not a true 1800 lumen.

To me, this lamp just looks the same as a typical cheap Chinese Solarstorm X2 only it's a self contained version with built in batteries. Beam pattern ( in the ad ) looks almost exactly like the SStorms. The Solarstorm's I don't believe though included any kind of auto-power-down circuit when the battery was low so perhaps this is not total junk. With this type of lamp you lay down your cash and roll the dice. I figure if it outputs a real 1100-1200 lumen on high and gets near the promised run time than it might be worth buying.

Now if it were possible to provide an after market elliptical type flood lens to one of the emitters, it could possibly sweeten the pie a bit more.

Me and Ledoman agree on the batteries, if real LG's those should be decent batteries.


----------



## k1dicarus (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello.

I am glad i found this forum. You guys rock. Good information exchange.

I have a question about the amazon BT40 clone. Can I only run it with a 7.4V battery pack or are bigger ones working also? You guys wrote you tested it to 14.somthing but you recommend a 7.4V, im confused.

And whats NCR? Is that just the best quality type battery and i can buy none-NCR as well but they will die quicker, not last as long, etc?

I would have bought this 8.4v because it's cheaper. I could live with lower quality, if that's the only reason i should'nt use it.

Oh and if anyone has found a way to buy this clone from Europe or Asia, I would appreciate (don't have a credit card needed for amazon.com  )


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

k1dicarus said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am glad i found this forum. You guys rock. Good information exchange.
> 
> ...


Can you buy the original BT40S from ebay?

Stay away from that KD battery pack. It's just typical random Chinese crap (unreliable, possibly unsafe, limited output power, short life, etc.). Stick to the packs built with Panasonic cells. Don't forget a good safe charger too.

The "NCR" is just a portion of the model name of many Panasonic cells (you'll also see them as Sanyo since Panasonic now owns Sanyo - at least as far as battery cells are concerned). They are not necessarily the best cells out there, but are reliable.

As far as voltage input on the BT40S I would say you'd have to inquire through the manufacturer ([email protected] or contact through Ebay) or attempt at your own risk. Apparently they are working from an automotive "12v" input as Amazon reviews show people are direct wiring them on motorcycles.

-Garry


----------



## k1dicarus (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh wow, the original is only 25€ incl shipping. So the 10$ one is a Chinese clone of a Chinese original?

Ok NCR Panasonic cells, got it. Funny for years I buy only Eneloop recharchable AA and AAA and just now realize they are also from Panasonic. Isn't Tesla teaming up with them for their Gigafactory too?? Guess they own the battery game.

Ok i buy a 7.4V. 

Thanks for the good and quick reply.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sanyo Eneloop cells were rebranded to Panasonic Eneloop I think last year. Still the same good batteries but different brand.
Tesla used panasonic cells before but they need them in larger numbers and faster delivered so they are building gigafactory but thay are now making li-ion cells in different format, thay are not 18650 but 2170 (21700).


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure this is the right thread but I just got my revtronic BT40 clone in last night. I've previously been riding with a Cygolite Hi Flux 200, which I bought in 2008 and just wasn't keeping up with modern lights on my group ride.

Holy crap, I put the two next to each other last night and couldn't even tell my old light was on! I know it's not recommended, but I'm going to run the BT40 on my helmet for now, even if it's not ideal it's literally "night and day difference" to me. Going from 135 lumens to 1600 is the real freaking deal!!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

garrybunk said:


> Stay away from that KD battery pack. It's just typical random Chinese crap (unreliable, possibly unsafe, limited output power, short life, etc.). Stick to the packs built with Panasonic cells. Don't forget a good safe charger too.


Now I'm worried about my battery choice. Is I️t possible to test the pack for safety when I️t arrives? What's up with ledoman's glowing reviews?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Whoa whoa whoa . . . back up the bus! Which pack did you buy? The Panasonic packs are good and ledoman's reviews are trustworthy. The pack that I was responding to was a junk pack sold by KD, not a Panasonic cell pack. 

-Garry


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

Get a light with external battery pack, and put the pack under your jacket with this:

Cheap 5.4mm Male to Female Extension Cable for SKU 29489/30864 (100cm)

That is how I do it in freezing conditions


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

garrybunk said:


> Whoa whoa whoa . . . back up the bus! Which pack did you buy? The Panasonic packs are good and ledoman's reviews are trustworthy. The pack that I was responding to was a junk pack sold by KD, not a Panasonic cell pack.
> 
> -Garry


Sorry if I️ miss understood. Thanks for clarifying for me. Not accusing anyone of anything. Ledomans review are really cool because he's testing the products and I️m learning about battery analysis. I️ bought this pack: http://www.kaidomain.com/review/NCR18650B-Battery-Pack-reviewpage.htm


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Spotted this interesting looking XHP50 light on Fasttech and discovered it's also on Banggood. Manufacturer's page here. I do believe Imalent is a well respected brand, though this is the first time I'm seen a bike light from them.

It runs on what appears to be 1 26350 battery (yes, these exist). It appears to be user replaceable. The light also says it incorporates some sort of "smart adapt" and a beam cutoff so as not to blind onlookers. Running a single 26350 means it must be running a boost driver which means runtime has to be short! 4 mode levels and hidden strobe. Also has an OLED display for battery level, battery voltage, etc. Claims thermal protection. Sadly, I only see it available in cool white.

(TIP - Right-click, View Image to enlarge.)




























-Garry


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting. The photo w/ the light in his hand makes it look like this light is pretty small and compact.

However, says battery is 2000mah! And says auto dim to 300 lumens w/ traffic on road. Not sure I want that. Doesn't say what run time is or at least I didn't find it. Do we think the 2300 lumen claim is valid?

It's interesting tho.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Saw that Imalent light several months ago, yeah 4.2V battery + XHP50 not great runtime.

On other matter, if you come across this light avoid it, seriously, do not buy, crap inside warning.







If I get time this weekend I will take some pics and post here.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

mb323323 said:


> Doesn't say what run time is or at least I didn't find it. Do we think the 2300 lumen claim is valid?
> 
> It's interesting tho.


Yeah, I couldn't find any runtime specs either. According to this test, it takes 3.50A @ 6.51v to get 2300 lumens out of an XHP50 (before losses of lens, optics, etc.). Almost 23 watts. So a 4.2 cell has to push over 6A to hit 23 watts (I had to guess on voltage sag on a 4.2v cell). At 6A, that's about 20 mins of runtime.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Banggood says they will send me the Imalent BG10 for review, however they don't have any in stock at the moment. 

-Garry


----------



## BlueRaa (Nov 18, 2017)

The £50 challenge:

After doing lots of research and reading this thread I am confused as ever. 

So, does anyone have any suggestions for a front and back light, reliable, water resistant, 500 like a plus for the front and important that both lights are both to illuminate the way and be seen also for £50 or less.

Educate me please. And if anyone has spotted something Black Friday related do shout

Humbly happy for any help supplied 😊


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

For a mountain bike or general bike path?

I love my Blitzu lights for general bike bath use. Headlights are a little dim, but small, rechargeable, water resistant, and under $50


----------



## LarsMTB (Jun 1, 2009)

The mount cracked second time I used it 
Anyone who knows about a replacement mount and where to buy?
Other than the mount I'm very happy with the unit.









*Thank you guys for your help *

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

the c&b seen mount discussed earlier in the thread works well for me. There’s also a diy mount a few pages back.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

For the Shark Audio version, the C&B Seen mount didn't work for me w/out modification. The screw does not protrude far enough out to thread into the light. I sanded the thickness of the mount to get it to work. Looks like others replaced the crew for a longer one. Sanding has worked really well for me and I have not had any problems with them since.

The C&B mounts are really nice for a reasonable price.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

LarsMTB said:


> The mount cracked second time I used it
> Anyone who knows about a replacement mount and where to buy?
> Other than the mount I'm very happy with the unit.


If you can stand the wait, the aluminum o-ring mount base from DX is a good option. Buy a couple and while your at it grab a couple of the good thick extension cables.

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 Was about to advice the same.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I will say that I am in process evaluating some different mounts, mostly "quick-release" types. I do have some of the C&B Seen QR mounts coming too which I think will be the "standard" by which I judge the others. Once I'm ready I will post a new thread. It will be awhile yet (many parts still coming from China).

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Option #2: Buy a replacement mount from ActionLED. These are listed under the "everything else" in the parts section. They are replacements for the Gemini mounts but they are basically the same as any typical O-ring mount...While your at it they also carry the red silicon O-rings. I've always found them to work better than the typical black O-rings. When it comes to small parts like this it always pays to have a couple spares hanging around. PITA when you need something NOW and have to wait 16-18 days to get something from China.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Do any of you know about replacing the cheap China Solarstorm X2 lenses with better ones? I know a lens makes a huge difference in light. I reckon I can get a lot more out of this light using a better lens.

I am using it as my main light, with my Bontrager Ion 800 as a helmet light at 450 lumen. I reckon the Solarstorm X2 from China is around 400 lumen. But more spotty.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not much you can do without serious modifications. Have to space the LED board forward as they have reflectors. Not anything really that can change the beam much out there.

No if you can fabricate a spacer to bring the led board forward and dont care about water resistance, then you can fit optics.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for that info. Guess I will leave it be then. Beyond that I am quite happy with the light!


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Once I've been lucky and got one directly modable with TIR lenses. It has been few years ago. It depends which variaton you have got, but yes in general RAKC Ind. is right you would need apox. 20mm dia. spacer. This would also improve heat transfer away from leds so it is good thing to do if you can. Some used copper plumbing pipe cap or fittings.


----------



## DrvLikHell (Aug 9, 2016)

I need some help... My lights aren't new for 2017 but they're definitely cheap Chinese lights. Here's a link to one on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SkyWolfeye-8000LM-Q5-AA-14500-ZOOMABLE-LED-Flashlight-Mini-Torch-Light-Lamp/262689883203?hash=item3d29898443:g:cx0AAOSw~AVYqpFX

I got three of them for about $2 each. I use two of them on my bars for when the sun goes down quicker than expected. They're mounted with cobbled together mounts. I got one mount for $1 on eBay, and the other mount is half from an old broken light and half from an unused tail light mount. Do I win the award for cheapskate of the year?

So the issue is that these little lights aren't meant for MTB use and all the vibration sometimes causes flickering or causes one to go out completely. I believe the flickering is caused by the connection to the battery and is not a fault of the switch. I've tried using some conductive material on the threads of the battery cap and that seemed to help for a little while.

I'd replace them if there was an option for a twin light setup for under $20 that doesn't require a battery pack or have massive bright spots (I'm open to suggestions). My little SkyWolfEye lights don't have a noticible bright spot, which is super nice. I have them mounted as far out on my bars as possible and the sweep of the bars give them a nice overlap in the middle of the trail with plenty of width for corners and tech areas. I'm quite happy with them, I just wish they wouldn't flicker sometimes. Any suggestions?


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

I just ordered a 52 million gajillion lumen head lamp, I’ll post pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

DrvLikHell said:


> ....I'm quite happy with them, I just wish they wouldn't flicker sometimes. Any suggestions?


Glad you like your lights. My suggestion; never ride at night.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

DrvLikHell said:


> I'd replace them if there was an option for a twin light setup for under $20 that doesn't require a battery pack or have massive bright spots (I'm open to suggestions). My little SkyWolfEye lights don't have a noticible bright spot, which is super nice. I have them mounted as far out on my bars as possible and the sweep of the bars give them a nice overlap in the middle of the trail with plenty of width for corners and tech areas. I'm quite happy with them, I just wish they wouldn't flicker sometimes. Any suggestions?


Your budget is to low for any serious light. You would hardly find the light at that pricepoint it won't vibrate on the bar. 
You may take a look on options at https://www.banggood.com/search/xanes.html and report it back. Curently they have 20% off coupon. 
Some interesting budget ones:
https://www.banggood.com/XANES-SFL0...191.html?rmmds=search&ID=224&cur_warehouse=CN
https://www.banggood.com/XANES-500L...-p-1220014.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN

As of your lights, try to use protected ie. longer cells or magnets to make it longer.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Haven't really seen anything new/interesting in a while on the trails here...still seeing the same old 1) Magicshine 808 clones 2) Solarstorm X2 and 3) whatever the one is with multiple LEDs in the cylinder clone (Magicshine 872?). Discussion surrounding lights on FB groups/during group rides here usually goes down the path of not bothering with anything expensive and sticking with the ~$30 jobs on Amazon. The thing is, they aren't wrong...these cheap 808 clones and SSX2s are just fine for most folks farting around on the trails at night and if you have two, the chances of losing both due to crappy batteries is low. I don't know too many people that have more expensive lighting systems...my Gemini set up is like the crown jewel in my circles which is funny.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

demonlarry said:


> I just ordered a 52 million gajillion lumen head lamp, I'll post pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAAHAHAHAHAHAHA 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

BT40's on sale at gearbest, sale ends today. Not sure how old the Bak battery packs are.

https://www.gearbest.com/Nitefighter-_gear/


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

arc said:


> BT40's on sale at gearbest, sale ends today. Not sure how old the Bak battery packs are.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/Nitefighter-_gear/


Wow! $15.55 light head only! Cheapest price I've seen yet (on the genuine BT40S).
-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

DrvLikHell said:


> I need some help... My lights aren't new for 2017 but they're definitely cheap Chinese lights. Here's a link to one on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SkyWolfeye-8000LM-Q5-AA-14500-ZOOMABLE-LED-Flashlight-Mini-Torch-Light-Lamp/262689883203?hash=item3d29898443:g:cx0AAOSw~AVYqpFX
> 
> I got three of them for about $2 each. I use two of them on my bars for when the sun goes down quicker than expected. They're mounted with cobbled together mounts. I got one mount for $1 on eBay, and the other mount is half from an old broken light and half from an unused tail light mount. Do I win the award for cheapskate of the year?
> 
> ...


Those are ye ol' SK68 clones with slightly different styling. Cheapest price I've seen, but I'm sure their knock-off latticebright emitters. Your best budget option sounds like flashlights. You should move up to 18650 lights, but then you'd need quality batteries and a quality charger (guessing a minimum of $25 on those alone). A nice quality neutral white Convoy is only about $15 to $20 and would blow away what you're using now (though not the wide flood, no hotspot you have now). We'd really need to go to a new thread to continue discussion.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Haven't really seen anything new/interesting in a while on the trails here...still seeing the same old 1) Magicshine 808 clones 2) Solarstorm X2 and 3) whatever the one is with multiple LEDs in the cylinder clone (Magicshine 872?). Discussion surrounding lights on FB groups/during group rides here usually goes down the path of not bothering with anything expensive and sticking with the ~$30 jobs on Amazon. The thing is, they aren't wrong...these cheap 808 clones and SSX2s are just fine for most folks farting around on the trails at night and if you have two, the chances of losing both due to crappy batteries is low. I don't know too many people that have more expensive lighting systems...my Gemini set up is like the crown jewel in my circles which is funny.


For the novice night rider...yeah, two cheap Chinese lamps are fine. If you're only riding 3-5 times a year at night then I see no reason for someone to spend the big bucks for a better set-up.

Some may argue that the cheap lamps won't let you see as well. While sometimes true, ( depending on what you use and where you ride ), even if you only use two cheap Convoy type torches ( one bars, one helmet ) you can still see well enough to ride without killing yourself as long as you keep your speed in check and use appropriate caution.

Now the true-blue died-in-the-wool night ride geek ( like me ) isn't going to be happy with anything but a decent quality name brand set-up. That said if the only thing available that I could afford was a cheap Chinese set-up you can bet your boots that I'd be using a couple of those and loving every minute of it.

I like to use the analogy of buying stuff for winter riding. I always wanted a nice pair of Nokian studded winter tires and a pair of the best Lake winter shoes for riding in the coldest weather. Well...need I say, I just don't ride much in super cold weather and rarely do we get snow in my neck of the woods that would justify a $300 pair of Lakes or $150 for a pair of studded MTB tires. Sadly, I have the money now but not the passion. Such is life when you start to get older.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

But that's just it...the folks here riding with these are 1) fast 2) serious riders and 3) frequent night riders. They work. They are plenty bright for fast-as-day times. I have several and while I don't use them often, I have and had no issues seeing well enough to roll fast on our tight/twisty singletrack. The big down to me and why I don't recommend them is that the batteries are garbage and well...they might burn your house down when you charge them. I too enjoy my higher-quality lights and know others that do too but the majority of folks I see that ride a lot are using crappy 808 clones and smiling.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> But that's just it...the folks here riding with these are 1) fast 2) serious riders and 3) frequent night riders. They work. They are plenty bright for fast-as-day times. I have several and while I don't use them often, I have and had no issues seeing well enough to roll fast on our tight/twisty singletrack. The big down to me and why I don't recommend them is that the batteries are garbage and well...they might burn your house down when you charge them. I too enjoy my higher-quality lights and know others that do too but the majority of folks I see that ride a lot are using crappy 808 clones and smiling.


I wasn't including batteries because that's pretty much a separate issue. Yep, I see the peeps still using the old 808 type lamps as well. Some might be Tri-clones. Hard to tell just by passing someone.

Back in the day when the first bike lamps were Halogen and the only good lamps available made for bikes, I rode my heart out using those lamps. Nowadays a cheap 808 or BT40 type lamp would put the old halogens to shame.

Us light forum folk are pretty much spoiled. We're so used to great bike lights it's hard to imagine using something crappy. In some sense riding at night with really good bike lighting is like having great sex. Once you start to experience riding at night with really good bike lighting it would be really hard to go back to only mediocre lighting.
The same can be said about sex. Once you've had great sex it's hard to go back to mediocre sex. Of course with sex you don't always have a choice so I suppose mediocre is better than none at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Might be good street or commuting light for the price. Currently on sale until 4th Dec. for $6.99









https://www.banggood.com/XANES-SFL0...-IPX4-USB-Rechargeable-Large-F-p-1216191.html


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

arc said:


> BT40's on sale at gearbest, sale ends today. Not sure how old the Bak battery packs are.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/Nitefighter-_gear/


Thinking about pulling the trigger on this light.

Can anyone recommend a good budget setup, for bars, helmet and batteries to get into night riding?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^So many options, but if you want a bullet-proof set up to get started from a reputable vendor and good batteries, look no further than 2 of these. If you want a little more flood on the bars, spend a few more bucks and get the wide angle lens. You will also need a helmet mount. I rode with these for several years and really liked them. Should be right around $100.

https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...k-sale-magicshine-mj-808-l2-4-mode-bike-light


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

shephurd said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on this light.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good budget setup, for bars, helmet and batteries to get into night riding?


Get the BT40S kit with battery pack for the bars. Then pickup a neutral white Yinding from Gearbest and pickup a "7.4v" battery pack from Hunk Lee on eBay (purchase from his US warehouse if in the US) - many to choose from.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^So many options, but if you want a bullet-proof set up to get started from a reputable vendor and good batteries, look no further than 2 of these. If you want a little more flood on the bars, spend a few more bucks and get the wide angle lens. You will also need a helmet mount. I rode with these for several years and really liked them. Should be right around $100.
> 
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...k-sale-magicshine-mj-808-l2-4-mode-bike-light


Not a bad price for a kit! Note: without the wide angle lens it will be a very spotty beam pattern. Batteries are nothing high-end or high capacity, but probably sufficient.

-Garry


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

garrybunk said:


> Not a bad price for a kit! Note: without the wide angle lens it will be a very spotty beam pattern. Batteries are nothing high-end or high capacity, but probably sufficient.
> 
> -Garry


Yes, very good budget set up. I have these batteries as my spares/backups and they are leaps above anything you will get with some of the budget-Chinese junk and more than sufficient for the night riding n00b.


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> Get the BT40S kit with battery pack for the bars. Then pickup a neutral white Yinding from Gearbest and pickup a "7.4v" battery pack from Hunk Lee on eBay (purchase from his US warehouse if in the US) - many to choose from.
> 
> -Garry


Thanks for the Help! I am going to go with the BT40S kit and yinding with hunk lee battery. Is it typical to have a helmet light with external battery pack?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

shephurd said:


> Thanks for the Help! I am going to go with the BT40S kit and yinding with hunk lee battery. Is it typical to have a helmet light with external battery pack?


Don't miss that you can buy the BT40S from Amazon shipped from US for less than GearBest's kit cost.

I suggest a 2-cell pack for the helmet light (a "2S1P" pack) - from Hunk Lee's choices, I'd go with this one.

Oh, I almost forgot to warn you that you'll want to replace the BT40S's mount as it is known to crack. Quite a few options, cheapest (though 3 weeks or so from China) is this aluminum mount. Some people have successfully ridden with the stock mount for awhile, other's broke it before the first ride. One of mine broke while reattaching it after removing it. A riding buddy of mine has ridden with his at least twice now without issue.

The Yinding, just be careful not to leave it on high while not moving or moving slowly. It generates a lot of heat on high - too much for the little body to dissipate. I would recommend (perhaps later on if you don't want to right now) to get a vancbiker aluminum heatsink GoPro mount and an appropriate helmet mount to attach to (I use one of these cheap wrist straps wrapped through my helmet vents).

-Garry


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

shephurd said:


> Thanks for the Help! I am going to go with the BT40S kit and yinding with hunk lee battery. Is it typical to have a helmet light with external battery pack?


Sure. I just toss mine in my jersey and run the cord down the back inside my jersey. Easy. I can't imagine having any more weight on the helmet, even with a 2-cell pack and plus, they don't last long enough vs. a 4-cell.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

garrybunk said:


> Don't miss that you can buy the BT40S from Amazon shipped from US for less than GearBest's kit cost.
> 
> I suggest a 2-cell pack for the helmet light (a "2S1P" pack) - from Hunk Lee's choices, I'd go with this one.
> 
> ...


I will second the hgeat issue with the Yinding. It will overheat quickly if you are moving very slow/in warmer weather. When I use mine I turn it down to low/off when I stop for a break. The GoPro mounts from vancbiker work great, I have one on my helmet Yinding and Gemini Duo.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

BTW - if you want another charger for the Yinding battery pack, here is what should be an ok choice for a cheap budget charger (just be sure to unplug it as soon as it turns green and not leave it on overnight unattended). Here is a reliable option from a US source. And here is another option for a replacement base for the BT40S (still plastic though, but should be much more durable).

-Garry


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Just want to say thanks again for all the helpful posts in this thread. I’m loving my bt40 clone on the bars.


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> Don't miss that you can buy the BT40S from Amazon shipped from US for less than GearBest's kit cost.
> 
> I suggest a 2-cell pack for the helmet light (a "2S1P" pack) - from Hunk Lee's choices, I'd go with this one.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Revtronic-16...&ie=UTF8&qid=1511983366&sr=1-1&keywords=bt40s

Is the Revtronic the same as the nitefighter?


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

Is the BT40S better to use on the bars or helmet?


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

fyi, i don't know why but this sort of thing isn't that uncommon on GB ... there are 2 links for the BT40s on GearBest right now. One is on sale for 15.55 .. so that's a good bit cheaper than the Amazon one. ( Shephurd, yes, pretty sure the revtronic on AZ is the same thing )

https://www.gearbest.com/bicycling-gear/pp_182282.html

don't forget extension cords, the lighthead only and the batter each only have short cables.

oops, didn't see the GB is lighthead only and AZ is with battery. But considering battery lottery - better to buy separately is what I've got from these threads!


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

shephurd said:


> Is the BT40S better to use on the bars or helmet?


People seem to recommend against using it as a helmet light... But I'm using the revtronic light from Amazon on my helmet and love it! It throws so much light, who cares if the pattern isn't perfect. When I ride behind people I light their trail

To answer your question, the majority say better for a bar light


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

BT40s is best for bar use in combination with some narower beam on the helmet. You can't miss with it on the low budget side.

*I would give it best buy award in this thread.*


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

shephurd said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Revtronic-16...&ie=UTF8&qid=1511983366&sr=1-1&keywords=bt40s
> 
> Is the Revtronic the same as the nitefighter?


Sorry, yes, Nitefighter changed their name to Revtronic. And yes, I would agree with above - use it on the bars. Most will say (myself included) that it is too heavy & floody for a helmet light.

-Garry


----------



## checkulater (Dec 10, 2017)

is this one new?

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S023971....-Stepless-5-Mode-2000-Lumens-Bike-Light-Black


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope, been around a good long time. Not sure if it's ever actually been reviewed. 

-Garry


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

No review, but we were discussing it. Usable as bar light, but bit wierd user interface. Has nice NW tint.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Spotted this interesting looking XHP50 light on Fasttech and discovered it's also on Banggood. Manufacturer's page here. I do believe Imalent is a well respected brand, though this is the first time I'm seen a bike light from them.
> 
> It runs on what appears to be 1 26350 battery (yes, these exist). It appears to be user replaceable. The light also says it incorporates some sort of "smart adapt" and a beam cutoff so as not to blind onlookers. Running a single 26350 means it must be running a boost driver which means runtime has to be short! 4 mode levels and hidden strobe. Also has an OLED display for battery level, battery voltage, etc. Claims thermal protection. Sadly, I only see it available in cool white.
> 
> ...


Out of the blue I got a shipping notice that Banggood has sent this light out to me. I'm going to be busy between reviewing this and the battery pack they are sending me! (Standard China Post shipping, so expect 3 weeks.)

Apparently Imalent changed their image locations. The Imalent product page is here and the Banggood webpage is here.

-Garry


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I’ve an imalent dn70 xhp70 flashlight. 3800lm rated, its bright. Tint suxx, buttons are too small. It took a big fall about 6ft and suffered only cosmetic damage and the supplied 26650 battery tested out to 5300mah which is really good. The buttons really are an irritant especially with a 2 button interface.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

@ledoman @garrybunk would you like to start a new thread for the 2018? Or should I do it?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

MK96 said:


> @ledoman @garrybunk would you like to start a new thread for the 2018? Or should I do it?


ledoman is already on it! I posted here because the light I referenced was posted in this thread. Once received I will post a new thread (maybe some quick thoughts in the new 2018 thread).

-Garry


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah, I missed that ;-) thx


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Out of the blue I got a shipping notice that Banggood has sent this light out to me. . .
> -Garry


Received the light (Imalent BG10) this afternoon (pretty quick shipping - "ePacket"). First impressions are really nice, definitely not the budget quality of the no-name stuff out there (and it shouldn't be at this price level). Just quick messing with it I see that you can turn the "intelligent automatic" control on and off (with it "off" you can just toggle through "250lm, 500lm, 1200lm, & 2300lm" modes. Strobe is very fast seizure inducing, but requires a quick double-click. Comes with a very nice wide band mount which is far superior to the typical cheap band mounts.

More to come in a proper review thread (will be awhile).

-Garry


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Imalent BG10*

THX Garry, you can only charge it with that "special" USB cable?



garrybunk said:


> Received the light (Imalent BG10) this afternoon (pretty quick shipping - "ePacket"). Comes with a very nice wide band mount which is far superior to the typical cheap band mounts. -Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

No, you remove the included 23650 battery (the tailcap unthreads) and place it in your good ol' Li-Ion charger (like an Xtar VP2). You of course can purchase extra 23650 batteries from Banggood and have spares to swap during your ride. 

But yes, only this special cable can be used to charge the battery inside the light (though I think this type of cable has been used on other lights, so there may be a source to buy extras).

I'll have to do a runtime test, but using a 23650 battery seems dumb to me. Way too little runtime. (And remember, this is an XHP50 emitter, so it's either 6v or 12v with a boost driver.)

-Garry


----------



## cwhelan (May 9, 2010)

Hi Garry,

I am new to this thread and have been researching budget lights for singletrack use. The Imalent BG10 looks promising, but I am worried about that smart adjust feature causing problems in the woods. Can that feature be shut off and if not, could it activate with glare from other riders' lights? I tried to google more details about the feature, but couldn't find any info.

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------

